# Is the 066Mag the king of all chain saws



## THALL10326 (May 18, 2006)

Had a customer come in today and we got to talking saws and he bluntly said people talk all sorts of saws but only one saw is in a class all by itself, the 066Mag Sthil. He claimed no manufacture has ever built any saw that compares with the reputation of the 066Mag Sthil. Beings this is a saw site whats everyones take on what this customer said to me today. My take is I agree with him. Let her rip.


----------



## 04ultra (May 18, 2006)

THALL10326 said:


> Had a customer come in today and we got to talking saws and he bluntly said people talk all sorts of saws but only one saw is in a class all by itself, the 066Mag Sthil. He claimed no manufacture has ever built any saw that compares with the reputation of the 066Mag Sthil. Beings this is a saw site whats everyones take on what this customer said to me today. My take is I agree with him. Let her rip.



Have 2-ms660s and they have worked great for me. Wouldent trade the for any other brands..Have used Husky395,Dolmar7900 and still like the 660's .


----------



## fishhuntcutwood (May 18, 2006)

That's a toughie, but as an owner of one, I'm consistently impressed with it's useability. Either with a long or intermediate bar in timber, or something shorter in firewood, it does the job, and does it well.

That said, I think the 372 would give it a run for it's money in alot of guy's books, just based on capability, power to weight and popularity.


----------



## Mr. (May 18, 2006)

I like em.

It's my benchmark saw.

The replacement for the 288s.

Fred


----------



## Gypo Logger (May 18, 2006)

I would say of all the saws I have used in the woods since 1981 as my full tiime occupation, I would say I chose the 066 over all other saws and have probably bought over 12 of them for that purpose up until 2001. I have an 066 I built this spring and I feel it can't be beaten, but it was a fast saw to begin with when it was stock much to the amazement of others. That ought to create some challenges. 
In spite of this claim though I much prefer the 385 as it is not only lighter but it feels right when using it and has lots of power when modified.
But in terms of greatness if that were the proper adjective, I would have to say the 372 and the 044 are about as good as it gets.
John


----------



## manual (May 18, 2006)

THALL10326 said:


> Had a customer come in today and we got to talking saws and he bluntly said people talk all sorts of saws but only one saw is in a class all by itself, the 066Mag Sthil. He claimed no manufacture has ever built any saw that compares with the reputation of the 066Mag Sthil.
> 
> Being you are a Sthil Representative. I could see why you would agree.
> I don't know who the king is other than Elvis. I just Know what works for me.
> ...


----------



## wagonwheeler (May 18, 2006)

manual said:


> I Guess the answer would be in your sales. Which saw does Sthil sell the most of and that would be their king.



So the King is an MS250 or MS290??? :jawdrop: 

And wildebeasts would displace lions...

Chaser


----------



## Mr. (May 18, 2006)

wagonwheeler said:


> So the King is an MS250 or MS290??? :jawdrop:
> 
> And wildebeasts would displace lions...
> 
> Chaser



You cannot say displace on this site unless it has the -ment ending. i.e.

No replacement for DISPLACEMENT.

Fred


----------



## wagonwheeler (May 18, 2006)

Gypo Logger said:


> I would have to say the 372 and the 044 are about as good as it gets.
> John



John, why an 044 and not 046? Does the 46 not return enough for the cost/weight over the 44? 

Chaser


----------



## wagonwheeler (May 18, 2006)

Mr. said:


> You cannot say displace on this site unless it has the -ment ending. i.e.
> 
> No replacement for DISPLACEMENT.
> 
> Fred



My apologies!

Lions power/weight ratio is superb when compared to wildebeasts and the the spread is even greater when considering respecive displacement.

This is not dino tested, however...

Chaser


----------



## manual (May 18, 2006)

wagonwheeler said:


> So the King is an MS250 or MS290??? :jawdrop:
> 
> And wildebeasts would displace lions...
> 
> Chaser



If the MS250 or ms290 is selling the most. It would be Sthil's king. and the rest would be specialty saws. A 066 is a brut like the lion

Right now Maple is the king of hard woods. 
Why? You get "Moo Money" per cord.


----------



## wagonwheeler (May 18, 2006)

manual said:


> If the MS250 or ms290 is selling the most. It would be Sthil's king. and the rest would be specialty saws. A 066 is a brut like the lion
> 
> Right now Maple is the king of hard woods.
> Why? You get "Moo Money" per cord.



Methinks THALL wouldn't have offered the 066 if king of sales was his basis of inquiry. Now if he had said Poulan WT...maybe...

Chaser


----------



## z4lunch (May 18, 2006)

[QUOTE= Is the 066Mag the king of all chain saws 
It would be Sthil's king. and the rest would be specialty saws. An 066 is a brut like the lion

Steve here... I need to chime in b4 I throw up...lol I absolutley love my 066 but it is by no means a brute...


----------



## lovetheoutdoors (May 19, 2006)

z4lunch said:


> Is the 066Mag the king of all chain saws
> It would be Sthil's king. and the rest would be specialty saws. An 066 is a brut like the lion
> Steve here... I need to chime in b4 I throw up...lol I absolutley love my 066 but it is by no means a brute...[/QUOTE said:
> 
> ...


----------



## manual (May 19, 2006)

Ok Ok you caught me. 
I was just funning with Thall, Thought maybe he was missing his friend Sap and needed some one to play with.
Anyway Let me tell you a story.
When I moved north to Barton City in 1992. I was living in my Bronco at a friends Farm. Well I got this Job on another farm. and that Farmer needed some trees cut and bucked up cord length.
well I was standing teen feet tall. Thinking to my self "I'm going to be a logger. But the first thing I was going to have to do was get a chainsaw.
When I went back to my friends place I was talking to his dad who was a logger, piece cutting. Cause there was no money in farming. It just so happen that he took some time off to put his 80 Acer garden in. So he said I could use his saw. With a big grin. He pulls out his 066 from the back of his pick up. Gives me a quick lesson at the wood pile. as he was sharping up the chain for me. He said don't worry about breaking it cause its going to out work you. And it did.
That 066 is a work horse nothing I cut slowed it down. the only thing that got slower was me. By the end of that two week job I felt like I was the King.
Untill the farmer that I was working for did not pay me. Well lesson learned.
The 066 is a great saw. If you learn how to out work it.


----------



## Ryan Willock (May 19, 2006)

I love my 066, I use it when ever I'm in big timber (which is quite often). I norrmally run a 24'' bar on it but when the timber gets really big and the ground steep I pull out a 36''. This white pine was just over 4' through where I cut it, it was 17' in circumferance 2' above the ground!


----------



## Ryan Willock (May 19, 2006)

The [email protected] pics won't upload:angry2:


----------



## Gypo Logger (May 19, 2006)

wagonwheeler said:


> John, why an 044 and not 046? Does the 46 not return enough for the cost/weight over the 44?
> 
> Chaser


 It seems the 046 was not much of a heavy hitter here in the East. I had two and can't really put my finger on what I didn't like about them.
In the West however, they look for any excuse they can to put a 36 bar on the smallest saw possible, so I suppose the 046 is just a big bar enabler. The extra 6cc doesn't seem to warrant all the hype about the 046 over the classic 044. If stihl had of made that MS650 dead on 80cc, I bet it would have been another classic both in the woods and with the saw racers. The same with the 385, had they knocked off 5cc and made it 80cc it would have seen more fortune, more fame.

John


----------



## 04ultra (May 19, 2006)

John any video clips of 066 making chips Gypo style..Or should I say kicking ass in the woods..


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (May 19, 2006)

*I agree*

I agree with GYPO LOGGER. nOT SURE ABOUT 046 HYPE, AND THE 044 BEING ONE OF THE GREATS, OF ALL TIME. tHEIR IS A 046 CRAZE AROUND HERE, AND A COUPLE OF PEOPLE HAVE TOLD ME THAT THERE IS A BIG DIFFERENCE IN POWER BETWEEN THE 044, AND 046 THAT THE 46 IS ALOT MORE POWERFUL. I JUST USED A 46 ON SOME BIG DOUG FIR THE OTHER DAY NEVER TOUCHED ONE BEFORE. MY 44 JUST HAS A DUAL PORT FRONT PLATE. 28" BAR. THE 46 SAME BAR STOCK MUFFLER, THE ONLY DIFFERENCE I REALLY NOTICED IS THE 44 DEFINATELY HAS MORE RPM. I HAVE RUN SEVERAL 066S GREAT SAWS BUT SO FAR THE 44 HAS BEEN MY FAVORITE. i LOVE IT BECAUSE IT IS LIGHT REALLY GOOD POWER, AND ALOT OF RPM. I CAN RUN IT ALL DAY NEVER A PROBLEM. I RAN INTO A NEW NEVER FIRED 288XP IN A SHOWROOM REALLY WANTED IT BAD, DIDNT HAVE THE MONEY, AND THE ONLY WAY I COULD HAVE GOTTEN IT WAS TO SELL THE 44 BUT I NEVER COULD I LOVE IT WISH I COULD HAVE HAD BOTH THOUGH.


----------



## oldsaw (May 19, 2006)

I love mine. It is, however, the biggest saw I would want to carry for any length of time at all. I'm a bit busted up, so my back gives out way before the saw does. Funny though. I get through more wood with the 066 cutting until I need a break, then getting back on the job than my Super XL cutting straight through. I guess it works out pretty well. 

Mark


----------



## WoodTick007 (May 19, 2006)

*King Of Saws*

Yes!


----------



## coveredinsap (May 19, 2006)

The 066mag is the 'king of chainsaws' like Budweiser is the 'king of beers'. You go right ahead and drink it.


----------



## fishhuntcutwood (May 20, 2006)

coveredinsap said:


> The 066mag is the 'king of chainsaws' like Budweiser is the 'king of beers'. You go right ahead and drink it.



Trolling, trolling, trolling....

Ain't seen ya for a bit Sap. I almost forgot about you...


----------



## sawinredneck (May 20, 2006)

fishhuntcutwood said:


> Trolling, trolling, trolling....
> 
> Ain't seen ya for a bit Sap. I almost forgot about you...




I want to SSSOOOO BAD Jeff, but I don't want to be the one to get him stired up again:hmm3grin2orange: 
The other Andy


----------



## 04ultra (May 20, 2006)

fishhuntcutwood said:


> Trolling, trolling, trolling....
> 
> Ain't seen ya for a bit Sap. I almost forgot about you...



Jeff you mean :notrolls2: :notrolls2:


----------



## fishhuntcutwood (May 20, 2006)

04ultra said:


> Jeff you mean :notrolls2: :notrolls2:



Yes I do, which is why I called him out for his trollishness. Hopefully it will curtail someone who likes Bud Light or any of us who like the 660 (Sap's never even held one in his hands, let alone run one.) from coming back to defend their reasoning, and his post will fade into obscurity.

We can only hope...


----------



## coveredinsap (May 20, 2006)

Ah yes, and the budweiser connoisseurs chime in like clockwork.


----------



## clearance (May 20, 2006)

coveredinsap said:


> The 066mag is the 'king of chainsaws' like Budweiser is the 'king of beers'. You go right ahead and drink it.


Coming from a guy who bought a 390 to mill with, Sap you have never used one, go sit in the truck. I have used them, nice saw, 394 is a nice saw too. I really like the 288, my fave. The 066 is one of Stihls best, right up there with the 020/ms200 saw. King is a little much, can't go wrong with the Husky or Stihl big pro saws. It sure is a common saw up here, kind of like Ford f 350 4x4s. I like old Chevys and Huskies myself, whatever works.


----------



## fishhuntcutwood (May 20, 2006)

clearance said:


> ...go sit in the truck....



...and file your nails! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sawinredneck (May 20, 2006)

fishhuntcutwood said:


> ...and file your nails! :hmm3grin2orange:




"And let the big boys talk" (seem to recall heaing that a while back)
The other Andy


----------



## 04ultra (May 20, 2006)

Be carefull how you post..Your on Parole..


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (May 20, 2006)

Who won the bet?

.


----------



## GASoline71 (May 20, 2006)

Here we go again.... for cryin' out loud.

opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: 

I guess even negative attention is still attention for some.

Gary


----------



## coveredinsap (May 20, 2006)

04ultra said:


> Be carefull how you post..Your on Parole..


And you should be in jail for the way you butcher artwork, "photo shop bandit". Harharharharhar!


----------



## spacemule (May 20, 2006)

Does the 660 still hold the best power to weight ratio?


----------



## coveredinsap (May 20, 2006)

spacemule said:


> Does the 660 still hold the best power to weight ratio?


I would think a lot more would go into making a chainsaw 'king' then power-to-weight ratio.

How's about listing all the things a person takes into consideration before making a purchase?

I would venture a guess that there are more cheapo Poulan 'Wild Things' in service on any given day in this country than 660's. That would make the Wild Thing 'king'.

The 660 can be 'queen'. How's that? Hahahahaha!


----------



## GASoline71 (May 20, 2006)

Ya know dude.... it's hard not to take target practice at you when you wear a bulleye on your forehead.:bang: 

Obviously for you ignorance is bliss....

Gary


----------



## fishhuntcutwood (May 20, 2006)

coveredinsap said:


> I would venture a guess that there are more cheapo Poulan 'Wild Things' in service on any given day in this country than 660's.



That's a good point Sappy, so I'll bite and give into your troll-laden ways. But there's also more Geo Metros on the road than there are Corvettes for example. So if you want to call the Metro the "King of cars," then you go right ahead. But then again, I'd guess your vote for king of saws would be the Rancher wouldn't it?


----------



## GASoline71 (May 20, 2006)

Hey Jeff... I know a hot "babe" that runs an 'ol 55 that he might like!

Gary


----------



## fishhuntcutwood (May 20, 2006)

coveredinsap said:


> I would venture a guess that there are more cheapo Poulan 'Wild Things' in service on any given day in this country than 660's.



That's a good point Sappy, so I'll bite, and give into your troll-laden ways. But there's also more Geo Metros on the road than there are Corvettes for example. So if you want to call the Metro the "King of cars," then you go right ahead. But then again, I'd guess your vote for king of saws would be the Rancher wouldn't it?


----------



## GASoline71 (May 20, 2006)

Hey Jeff... I know a hot "babe" that runs an ol' 55 that he might like!

Gary


----------



## fishhuntcutwood (May 20, 2006)

Wow Gary, looks like we hit dual post glitch there huh?

And yeah, Protractor Patty, and ol' Sap would do nicely together!


----------



## Marco (May 20, 2006)

Most kings I've read about get the title because of their family lineage, birth order and the ability to write their name in the snow; not their ability to do anything useful.


----------



## spacemule (May 20, 2006)

Marco said:


> Most kings I've read about get the title because of their family lineage, birth order and the ability to write their name in the snow; not their ability to do anything useful.


So, your vote is the 066 isn't the king?


----------



## coveredinsap (May 20, 2006)

fishhuntcutwood said:


> But then again, I'd guess your vote for king of saws would be the Rancher wouldn't it?



Actually, now that you mention it, there probably are a heck of a lot of the Husky 'Rancher' series saws in use on a daily basis...probably more than the 066 series saws.

For the Stihl, I bet their 'Farm Boss' series is the biggest seller/most used daily saw(s). What's that...the 029 series?


----------



## spacemule (May 20, 2006)

All hail the resident statistician!!


----------



## lovetheoutdoors (May 20, 2006)

coveredinsap said:


> Actually, now that you mention it, there probably are a heck of a lot of the Husky 'Rancher' series saws in use on a daily basis...probably more than the 066 series saws.
> 
> For the Stihl, I bet their 'Farm Boss' series is the biggest seller/most used daily saw(s). What's that...the 029 series?



The Rancher and 029 explain that not everyone is a professional and do not need a 066.There are more amature / weekend warriors than professionals.


----------



## coveredinsap (May 20, 2006)

Nobody said anything about 'amateur' or 'professional' as a qualifier...only "the king of all chainsaws".


----------



## lovetheoutdoors (May 20, 2006)

coveredinsap said:


> Nobody said anything about 'amateur' or 'professional' as a qualifier...only "the king of all chainsaws".



Well it explains why amatures/weekend warriors like you own 55 ranchers and 029's.


----------



## GASoline71 (May 20, 2006)

lovetheoutdoors said:


> Well it explains why amatures/weekend warriors like you own 55 ranchers and 029's.



"Now that thar is funny... I don't care who ya are." 

Gary


----------



## Marco (May 20, 2006)

IF Stihl's lineup is all we are talking about, I will cast my vote in the way of the 036/361. A saw that size is what gets stuff done in this neck of the woods. My view on the 029 is they are good for cheapskates, alcoholics and wannabes who want to be able to say they run a Stihl.


----------



## rbtree (May 20, 2006)

Good Gawd, sap, you seem to have learned nary a lesson from your 3 day well deserved break.....

It might be time for you to consider keeping your totally uninformed mouth closed for a while.........

Consider this, you relative chainsaw neophyte......I run about 13 saws on a regular basis. Besides my small saws, which are mostly only muffler modded, all have been woods ported--uhh. except for my old 066 (which came w/ a dual port muffler) Now, sappy, power to weight, for a working pro, and, especially an arborist, IS a very very important consideration---and the 066 may well have the best ever....Also, according to Ken Dunn,a highly respected saw builder, now retired, the 066, in stock form, is one of the most advanced engine designs ever in a saw. Keep in mind that the saw was introduced in 1993...and the first versions were the highest powered....Since then, what advances have been made? Well, Dolmar has two outstanding new designs, one of them, the 7900, is also one of the most powerful stock saws ever, and a great pwr to weight ratio. The new 361 is also a great saw...Now, new EPA restrictions are wreaking havoc on new saw designs, seemignly creating heavier saws with no better performance, just less polluting. And Stihl seems to be having the most problems keeping their perfromance levels high.....Dolmar and Husky are doing a bit better, perhaps. Maybe, but the 575 and 455 Rancher both are dogs, from all reports I've heard. 

All that said, you should know that, in recent years, overall, I've preferred Husky saws......

Whatever, they're all good, if they're pro saws.....As well, a consumer has more choices, as he can choose a good cheaper saw, as there are a few good ones, or a pro saw, if he desires. 

Now, read this, and listen....you are becoming a major bore, and nuisance...your ranting and raving is no longer even worth reading for a good laugh....

maybe you should stick to the politlcal forums, there, you make some valid, and well articulated points...


----------



## sawn_penn (May 20, 2006)

Marco said:


> IF Stihl's lineup is all we are talking about, I will cast my vote in the way of the 036/361. A saw that size is what gets stuff done in this neck of the woods. My view on the 029 is they are good for cheapskates, alcoholics and wannabes who want to be able to say they run a Stihl.



Gosh, I'm glad I didn't get the 290 and the "cheapskate alcoholic wannabe" tag that goes with it.

I went all out and got a 180...


----------



## manual (May 20, 2006)

wow I never Knew how cheap I was intill now.


----------



## manual (May 20, 2006)

Think I am going to smash my 029 because I wannabe like marco.
Say It's Morning anybody got a beer?


----------



## manual (May 20, 2006)

lovetheoutdoors said:


> The Rancher and 029 explain that not everyone is a professional and do not need a 066.There are more amature / weekend warriors than professionals.




I'm a weekend , Weekend Warrior


----------



## manual (May 20, 2006)

and a get well soon card


----------



## Marco (May 20, 2006)

I didn't say 029 owners where all 3. One saw I know of is owned by a cheapskate that howls about everything, second by a friend who's wife left him because of his drinking and the wannabes are for the rest who want the Stihl name and not much else. There are many other saws available for for the same, a tad more and sometimes less money that are built better and have a better power to weight ratio. I did mention that the 036/361 seemed to be Stihl's best saw in this area, their owners don't really have to defend their machine. One thing I have noticed between the two is that a 036/361 owner will say "I have had good luck with Stihl", the 029/290 owner says "I have a Stihl" like it automaticaly qualifies them for something. I guess there is always somebody better than you so that would make me a wannabe, too.


----------



## coveredinsap (May 20, 2006)

manual said:


> Think I am going to smash my 029 because I wannabe like marco.
> Say It's Morning anybody got a beer?



LOL! Good one! I think I'll join you in an adult beverage for breakfast...shall we make it a Budweiser, the 'king of beers'? 


_"Milk is for babies, when you grow up you drink beer."

- Arnold Schwarzenegger -_


----------



## THALL10326 (May 20, 2006)

coveredinsap said:


> I would think a lot more would go into making a chainsaw 'king' then power-to-weight ratio.
> 
> How's about listing all the things a person takes into consideration before making a purchase?
> 
> ...



Hello Sap, how ya been. See your out of jail and looks like ya got the giggles there,cool. I do like your sense of humor ya know. Odd you bring up the Wild Things because your right in a sense, they are a King in the saw world too, the King of Throw Away chainsaws. Its the only saw I get in where the customer brings it in with a "CAN YOU PITCH THIS PIECE OF JUNK" for me if I buy a new Stihl. Of course my reply is always sureeeeeeee. I bet I have tossed over 10 of them in the dumpster in the past year. So they are as you say a King, I never doubted you for a second. All kidding aside the thread was based on the reputation of the 066 has made over the years, not based on sales. Speaking of sales Sap dealers are reporting huge increases this year over last year, Stihl dealers that is. One feller on here reported he's up over 80% over last year. Seems the "Preferred Brand" is having another banner year. Hows the 455 selling Sap? By the way whatcha think that 455 would look like if it was green and yellow, hint hint, get ready................


----------



## manual (May 20, 2006)

coveredinsap said:


> LOL! Good one! I think I'll join you in an adult beverage for breakfast...shall we make it a Budweiser, the 'king of beers'?
> 
> 
> _"Milk is for babies, when you grow up you drink beer."
> ...




I WAS IN NO WAY DEFENDING YOUR INGNORANCE


----------



## Marco (May 20, 2006)

I am done on this one, I will not engage in a battle of wits with an unarmed person.


----------



## coveredinsap (May 20, 2006)

manual said:


> I WAS IN NO WAY DEFENDING YOUR INGNORANCE



Nor was I asking you to.

(Pssst, it's spelled "ignorance".)


Marco......Polo.


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 20, 2006)

coveredinsap said:


> Nor was I asking you to.
> 
> (Pssst, it's spelled "ignorance".)
> 
> ...




Damn, that's one for SAP!!! barely...


----------



## coveredinsap (May 20, 2006)

Lakeside53 said:


> Damn, that's one for SAP!!! barely...



"Barely"???? That one was like a steroid-induced Barry Bonds homer...out of the park.

...."barely". Jeez, nothing like a impartial judge, eh?


----------



## THALL10326 (May 20, 2006)

Lakeside53 said:


> Damn, that's one for SAP!!! barely...



Gotta give Sap credit where credit is due, he pulled off a good one there,lol........................


----------



## 04ultra (May 20, 2006)

coveredinsap said:


> Nor was I asking you to.
> 
> (Pssst, it's spelled "ignorance".)
> 
> ...





Sap who were you replying to Marco or Manual look's like a strike out..


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (May 20, 2006)

04ultra said:


> Sap who were you replying to Marco or Manual look's like a strike out..


GRAND SLAM!!

.


----------



## 04ultra (May 20, 2006)

Look's like you were replying to manual ..and said marco..


----------



## 04ultra (May 20, 2006)

Look's like...


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 20, 2006)

04ultra said:


> Look's like you were replying to manual ..and said marco..





My bad - I retract my impartial win for sappy. The score is now -594 to SAP, 1867 for everyone else. We need Honeria back to keep score...


----------



## fishhuntcutwood (May 20, 2006)

Sap has just become the first person on AS whom I've put on my ignore list. The guy is a troll in the first degree, and if he's not going to be permantly banned, I can at least ban him from my viewing and get back to enjoying my time here.

Anybody seen Timber around? I'd rather talk with him. Of course, Sap could be timber....


----------



## coveredinsap (May 20, 2006)

Noooooo, that was a 'twofer'. I was replying to both of them in one post. First the spelling correction, and then the marco-polo jab. More like a two-run homer for those keeping score.

And of course the fans for the other team will moan and whine about it and try to discount it. But no dice...those runs stand.

You guys really do need to take some lessons on verbal sparring.


----------



## 04ultra (May 20, 2006)

coveredinsap said:


> Noooooo, that was a 'twofer'. I was replying to both of them in one post. First the spelling correction, and then the marco-polo jab. More like a two-run homer for those keeping score.
> 
> And of course the fans for the other team will moan and whine about it and try to discount it. But no dice...those runs stand.
> 
> You guys really do need to take some lessons on verbal sparring.




Sap twist it around again and again.. You done messed up..Oh- ya I planned it that way..


----------



## coveredinsap (May 20, 2006)

04ultra said:


>



And there's another fine job by the self-professed "Photo Shop Bandit"! LOL! Notice the symmetrical properties and professional look of that drawn circle. Perfecto!!!

You should really see about taking some photoshop classes, uh..."bandit".


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (May 20, 2006)

I thought that this thread was about chainsaws. I'm onboard with Jeff.


----------



## THALL10326 (May 20, 2006)

coveredinsap said:


> Noooooo, that was a 'twofer'. I was replying to both of them in one post. First the spelling correction, and then the marco-polo jab. More like a two-run homer for those keeping score.
> 
> And of course the fans for the other team will moan and whine about it and try to discount it. But no dice...those runs stand.
> 
> You guys really do need to take some lessons on verbal sparring.




lolololol, rolling here. Sap what is the score anyway? You claim a two run double, cool. Now what is the score and what inning is it,lolololol


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (May 20, 2006)

TreeCo said:


> ...he stomped you into the ground so firmly in another thread.


Huh? I don't really think so. I asked him a simple question. A very simple question. Rather than answer the question he kept making it about me. I responded to each and every one of those allegations about me. 

He has yet to answer the *one* very simple question.

Just for chits and giggles lets pretend that I actually did disrespect the Generals. Isn't Sap guilty of the same with his comments about our President who also has served?


----------



## GASoline71 (May 20, 2006)

TreeCo said:


> You should have ignored Sap before he stomped you into the ground so firmly in another thread.



Long live the defender of the trolls!:taped: 

Gary


----------



## sawinredneck (May 20, 2006)

*I guess it's my turn to get banned!!!!*

OK, Coveredincrap, some of us may not spell or type that well, sue me, you will get half of what I owe!!! We have other things on our minds!!! You just seem to want to get in a pissing match don't you? We are all a bunch of morons, right? Then go cry to mommy ad find something else to do!!! Go find someone on myspace and play with them!!! You're first post was AWSOME!!! We were al sympathetic to you and tried to help as best we could, BUT YOU CAN'T LET IT GO!!!!!!!!!! Can you?
SSSOOOO.......... "I'm going back to Cali." (LL Cool J. circa 1990) "Won't you be, now won't you be my [email protected]#$ng neighbor" (Ugly Kid Joe, circa 1993)
Guess I will be living across the street from you!!! You wanna ?????, I will be more than happy to give you a real reason to ?????!!!!!!!!
The other Andy


----------



## manual (May 20, 2006)

*Hay Marco*

Thats ok I understand I was just having fun with what you said.
I'm on this site because I want to learn more about chainsaws.
Theres people that have chainsaws and then theirs people that know chainsaws. By the way I own a 029 and I'm happy with my Sthil  ..!..
Puts food on the table many of times when needed for my family.


So Sap you think in your own mind you got one on me. Thats ok it's the little things in life that make your day.
We see your playing Marco Polo Why don't you go blindly back to that thread about "Harbor fright grinders". Thats right be a good boy now. 
Ya Hear.


----------



## 04ultra (May 20, 2006)

coveredinsap said:


> And there's another fine job by the self-professed "Photo Shop Bandit"! LOL! Notice the symmetrical properties and professional look of that drawn circle. Perfecto!!!
> 
> You should really see about taking some photoshop classes, uh..."bandit".




LOL must be doing something right..Your complaining about it..HAHAHAHA


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (May 20, 2006)

04ultra said:


> LOL must be doing something right..Your complaining about it..HAHAHAHA


Want to borrow some of my crayons?


----------



## 04ultra (May 20, 2006)

Thank's Larry .. Sap I'm learning with Larry's crayons..LOL :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (May 20, 2006)

*Oh Chit.*

Daaaang Duuuude! I've got some competition. Your stayed mostly within the lines!

:rockn:


----------



## sawn_penn (May 21, 2006)

Marco said:


> One thing I have noticed between the two is that a 036/361 owner will say "I have had good luck with Stihl", the 029/290 owner says "I have a Stihl" like it automaticaly qualifies them for something.



"I have a Stihl" qualifies me for great support at my local dealer.

"I have a Husky" works fine there too.

"I have a Poulan" qualifies me for a run around, where every dealer and small engine shop isn't interested.


The 290 is OK value for money. Nobody is winning hotsaw races with 290s, nobody is dropping redwoods with 290s. So?

The 290 is a good saw in its category. If I bought my brother-in-law a saw, I'd probably buy him a 290.


----------



## fishhuntcutwood (May 21, 2006)

04ultra said:


> Thank's Larry .. Sap I'm learning with Larry's crayons..LOL :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



Now that's just plain funny! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## lovetheoutdoors (May 21, 2006)

fishhuntcutwood said:


> Now that's just plain funny! :hmm3grin2orange:



i 2nd that...:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sawn_penn (May 21, 2006)

.


----------



## upandcommer (May 21, 2006)

I hate to post on one of these errant sap is a moron threads but had to comment on the last picture the rings of a tree are co-centric (means radiating from inside out all centered on the same point) circles not dashed lines at a 45 degree angle

-disclaimer i am no way trying to join any team here or anywhere just stating that if all the time was put into a photo for the enjoyment of others at least making it accurate would be nice


----------



## sawn_penn (May 21, 2006)

upandcommer said:


> I hate to post on one of these errant sap is a moron threads but had to comment on the last picture the rings of a tree are co-centric (means radiating from inside out all centered on the same point) circles not dashed lines at a 45 degree angle
> 
> -disclaimer i am no way trying to join any team here or anywhere just stating that if all the time was put into a photo for the enjoyment of others at least making it accurate would be nice




Sorry. My bad.


----------



## carvinmark (May 21, 2006)

Bet that cuts like crazy,in REVERSE!


----------



## coveredinsap (May 21, 2006)

upandcommer said:


> I hate to post on one of these errant sap is a moron threads but had to comment on the last picture the rings of a tree are co-centric (means radiating from inside out all centered on the same point) circles *not dashed lines at a 45 degree angle*



Now that was funny.
He's from down under though, and everyone knows that down under tree rings grow at 45 degree angles, toilet water spins counter-clockwise, and saw chains spin in reverse. Bwahhahahahahahaha!

For the record, this isn't a "sap is a moron" thread, this is a "Stihl is the king" thread....which is just as idiotic, only different.
--Cue the Budweiser clydesdales and theme song--


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 21, 2006)

coveredinsap said:


> For the record, this isn't a "sap is a moron" thread, this is a "Stihl is the king" thread....which is just as idiotic, only different.




Wrong again. It's may have started as a real "whatever" thread, but as usual degenerates into one of a 100 "sap is a moron" threads.


----------



## manual (May 21, 2006)

coveredinsap said:


> Now that was funny.
> He's from down under though, and everyone knows that down under tree rings grow at 45 degree angles, toilet water spins counter-clockwise, and saw chains spin in reverse. Bwahhahahahahahaha!
> 
> For the record, this isn't a "sap is a moron" thread, this is a "Stihl is the king" thread....which is just as idiotic, only different.
> --Cue the Budweiser clydesdales and theme song--


:notrolls2: 

Not trying to be a smart a_ _ , The older holmlites are up for the running.


----------



## coveredinsap (May 21, 2006)

Lakeside53 said:


> Wrong again. It's may have started as a real "whatever" thread, but as usual degenerates into one of a 100 "sap is a moron" threads.



Yes, I see...anyone who dares to speak against Stihl is either a "moron" or a "troll".

Who started this thread? That's right, Thall did. A Stihl dealer. That's what _I_ call a "troll". Only a "moron" as you say whould see it otherwise.


----------



## manual (May 21, 2006)

:notrolls2:


----------



## ShoerFast (May 21, 2006)

coveredinsap said:


> Yes, I see...anyone who dares to speak against Stihl is either a "moron" or a "troll".
> 
> Who started this thread? That's right, Thall did. A Stihl dealer. That's what _I_ call a "troll". Only a "moron" as you say whould see it otherwise.




Anyone that has ran one and not droped it on the gas-tank, find that there very well built!

BTW it's called "braking-it-in" not braking it!


----------



## manual (May 21, 2006)

ShoerFast said:


> Anyone that has ran one and not droped it on the gas-tank, find that there very well built!
> 
> BTW it's called "braking-it-in" not braking it!



well you fed him not me


----------



## ShoerFast (May 21, 2006)

coveredinsap said:


> Yes, I see...anyone who dares to speak against Stihl is either a "moron" or a "troll".
> 
> Who started this thread? That's right, Thall did. A Stihl dealer. That's what _I_ call a "troll". Only a "moron" as you say whould see it otherwise.




Maybe this disqualifies me, I'm no were near the smartest one here, but I was the worlds youngest Stihl Dealer at one time, me thinks I should have finished school first, but me also thinks that before someone makes a point of correcting others spelling, they should call "whould", would,,,,,,, no?


----------



## manual (May 21, 2006)

stop guys He's stihl hungry.
:notrolls2:


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (May 21, 2006)

ShoerFast said:


> Maybe this disqualifies me, I'm no were near the smartest one here, but I was the worlds youngest Stihl Dealer at one time, me thinks I should have finished school first, but me also thinks that before someone makes a point of correcting others spelling, they should call "whould", would,,,,,,, no?


Kevin,

Let's just ignore him. This thread WAS a reasonable discussion until Mr. Happy derailed it with his silly comments, just like many other threads. We can't change his behavior but we certainly can change how we react to it.

.


----------



## Adkpk (May 21, 2006)

I scrached the up the cylinder wall of my new 066. I only had used it for less than 20 hrs. I slabbed with it all day. (like six hrs.) Then used it pull a log with a Lewis winch. Granted I was new at it and probably used too lean a mix. But the next time I started the saw it ran for about 2 min then wouldn't restart. I brought it back to store I bought it at and tired to get the benefit of the doubt that something may have wrong with the saw to begin with but they wouldn't have it. They put me in touch with a stihl rep. They told him I was using the saw to slab. He told me that the saw shouldn't have been used for that purpose. And told me no way would they do anyhting for me. They fixed the saw at the shop I bought it at and I paid about $250. The is runing just fine now. (About 50 hrs on the new cylinder-piston job). But needless to say When I needed ot replace my old wood-boss I went with husquvarna. 

So my vote for the king of saws is gots to be bummer. 

Any feedback would be appreciated. (like, is this the post for this.)

And try not to 'cover it in sap'.


----------



## THALL10326 (May 22, 2006)

coveredinsap said:


> Yes, I see...anyone who dares to speak against Stihl is either a "moron" or a "troll".
> 
> Who started this thread? That's right, Thall did. A Stihl dealer. That's what _I_ call a "troll". Only a "moron" as you say whould see it otherwise.



I is a troll, hahha. Now Sap as you know you can call me anything and never have to worry about me calling any adminstrator because you know I likes ya,hehehe. Now remember Sap when you call me a name that opens the door for me to reply back at you with a name but its your lucky nite ole buddy, I'm not going to call you any names at all. I am however going to point out to you that you should go back and read the first post. The thread was started by merely on a opinion of a customer about one saw, thats all. It had nothing to do with sales, king of beers, Wild Things or 029's or anything you brought up througout the thread. It was a mere opinion by a customer and I posted his opinion to see what others think, whether they agree or disagree, thats all. To really have a valid opinion Sap you would have to have used a 066, owned a 066 or seen one cutting wood. You apparently have none of three so that would mean your opinion is totally worthless and not valid at all. Thats why Lake called you a moron, take note I didn't call you anything cause, guess, yup, you got it, cause your my frend,hehe. I had the pleasure of sitting back watching you bring up Wild Things, king of beers, 029's and so on but not once did I see where you knew one single thing about a 066. Therefore ole buddy its obvious you don't know nothing about a 066 which is ok, just admit it and all will be fine. Heck I don't know anything about a 455 Husky and you have never seen me comment on one merely because if I did I would be like you, talking about something I know nothing about. So when you get into these verbal wars Sap its best to know what your arguing about first. Most times that solves all the arguments,hehehehe. Now I only tell you that because, yup, you got it, cause your my frend....................


----------



## ShoerFast (May 22, 2006)

THALL10326 said:


> I is a troll, hahha. Now Sap as you know you can call me anything and never have to worry about me calling any adminstrator because you know I likes ya,hehehe. Now remember Sap when you call me a name that opens the door for me to reply back at you with a name but its your lucky nite ole buddy, I'm not going to call you any names at all. I am however going to point out to you that you should go back and read the first post. The thread was started by merely on a opinion of a customer about one saw, thats all. It had nothing to do with sales, king of beers, Wild Things or 029's or anything you brought up througout the thread. It was a mere opinion by a customer and I posted his opinion to see what others think, whether they agree or disagree, thats all. To really have a valid opinion Sap you would have to have used a 066, owned a 066 or seen one cutting wood. You apparently have none of three so that would mean your opinion is totally worthless and not valid at all. Thats why Lake called you a moron, take note I didn't call you anything cause, guess, yup, you got it, cause your my frend,hehe. I had the pleasure of sitting back watching you bring up Wild Things, king of beers, 029's and so on but not once did I see where you knew one single thing about a 066. Therefore ole buddy its obvious you don't know nothing about a 066 which is ok, just admit it and all will be fine. Heck I don't know anything about a 455 Husky and you have never seen me comment on one merely because if I did I would be like you, talking about something I know nothing about. So when you get into these verbal wars Sap its best to know what your arguing about first. Most times that solves all the arguments,hehehehe. Now I only tell you that because, yup, you got it, cause your my frend....................



OOuch!

Bet that hurt?


----------



## sawn_penn (May 22, 2006)

coveredinsap said:


> Now that was funny.
> He's from down under though, and everyone knows that down under tree rings grow at 45 degree angles, toilet water spins counter-clockwise, and saw chains spin in reverse. Bwahhahahahahahaha!



Anyone out there think I drew the chain backwards by accident? 

The 45 degree wood grain was just me being lazy. I even thought, will anyone care? I guess I chose wrong.


----------



## carvinmark (May 22, 2006)

Sawn,I knew you did that on purpose,just wanted you to know it was noticed right away-I got a kick out of it and wanted everybody else to look close-It is so hard not to post about Thalls frend,it takes all I got,OK I can't stand it,Sappy,they broke the mold with you,you just don't know when to shut the hal up.You remind me of a 16 yr old kid that knows everything and does or has done everything.Oh ya,I'm just a hick in the sticks so my spellin ain't gud as yers.


----------



## Mr. (May 22, 2006)

Ok guys. I think we are stupid. This has to be Simonizer.

He thinks a 455 is powerful and he has spelling issues.

Cheers
Fred


----------



## manual (May 22, 2006)

Adrpk said:


> I scrached the up the cylinder wall of my new 066. I only had used it for less than 20 hrs. I slabbed with it all day. (like six hrs.) Then used it pull a log with a Lewis winch. Granted I was new at it and probably used too lean a mix. But the next time I started the saw it ran for about 2 min then wouldn't restart. I brought it back to store I bought it at and tired to get the benefit of the doubt that something may have wrong with the saw to begin with but they wouldn't have it. They put me in touch with a stihl rep. They told him I was using the saw to slab. He told me that the saw shouldn't have been used for that purpose. And told me no way would they do anyhting for me. They fixed the saw at the shop I bought it at and I paid about $250. The is runing just fine now. (About 50 hrs on the new cylinder-piston job). But needless to say When I needed ot replace my old wood-boss I went with husquvarna.
> 
> So my vote for the king of saws is gots to be bummer.
> 
> ...



Wow, Milling wood first thing on a new saw, I would think that would be like taking your new car to a nascar race. 
Hmmm Maybe not, We are talking 2 cycle engines. 
I would think a 066 should stand up to milling wood but from I have read about milling with a chain saw is you would add more oil like 32-40:1 and also open up the bar lube.
Education can be costly.
as far as warranty issues, Next time go the store and say."I don't know what happen, I put it in the on position, pulled this thingy, It started, I cut wood, It stopped." Then look at them like the head lites are getting closer. And wait for the store owners response. And stick to your story But do get mad.


Once again ya all ,
:notrolls2:


----------



## coveredinsap (May 22, 2006)

manual said:


> Wow, Milling wood first thing on a new saw, I would think that would be like taking your new car to a nascar race.
> Hmmm Maybe not, We are talking 2 cycle engines.
> I would think a 066 should stand up to milling wood but from I have read about milling with a chain saw is you would add more oil like 32-40:1 and also open up the bar lube.
> Education can be costly.
> ...


I milled a whole cedar tree with a brand new 455 Rancher. Didn't hurt it a bit. Granted, I mixed it rich at around 30:1, but you'd think Stihl would stand behind it's "King of All Chain Saws" regardless, eh? LOL!


----------



## Mr. (May 22, 2006)

Mr. said:


> Ok guys. I think we are stupid. This has to be Simonizer.
> 
> He thinks a 455 is powerful and he has spelling issues.
> 
> ...



Don't let my 066 find out the 390 is the king.

HAHAHAHAHAHHAHA

Fred


----------



## ShoerFast (May 22, 2006)

coveredinsap said:


> I milled a whole cedar tree with a brand new 455 Rancher. Didn't hurt it a bit. Granted, I mixed it rich at around 30:1, but you'd think Stihl would stand behind it's "King of All Chain Saws" regardless, eh? LOL!




Cedar , aka: the wood they make pencils out of?

Comparing a rauncher to an 066 for milling is like bringing a knife to an air raid!


----------



## coveredinsap (May 22, 2006)

ShoerFast said:


> Cedar , aka: the wood they make pencils out of?
> 
> Comparing a rauncher to an 066 for milling is like bringing a knife to an air raid!


Yeah, the main difference in this instance being that the 455 could take it, and the 066 couldn't....and neither could the Stihl dealer, evidently.

The one thing the post showed was that Stihl dealers appear to be just as quick to abandon the 066 class saws (er, I mean...The King of All Chain Saws) as they are with the 029 class saws when milling enters the equation. Hahahahahahaha!


----------



## ShoerFast (May 22, 2006)

coveredinsap said:


> Yeah, the main difference in this instance being that the 455 could take it, and the 066 couldn't....and neither could the Stihl dealer, evidently.
> 
> The one thing the post showed was that Stihl dealers appear to be just as quick to abandon the 066 class saws (er, I mean...The King of All Chain Saws) as they are with the 029 class saws when milling enters the equation. Hahahahahahaha!




And if I may? Again you have no clue what your talking about, as the story reads,,,,,,,,

" I slabbed with it all day. (like six hrs.) Then used it pull a log with a Lewis winch. Granted I was new at it and probably used too lean a mix."

As for my self, I do not know if your rauncher has comparable time on a Lewis winch? But I do know that cylinder pressures can sky-rocket with the pure dead weight of a winch load, and could easily over temp the metallurgy. Internal temp up, cooling air down, you do the math? Maybe raunchers have a secret?

But the admittance of using "too lean a mix" should relieve any obligation of the Dealer or Stihl to fix it for free, perhaps some social program will come along and grant free saw repair, airline tickets and health care for all?

Intell then, read your owners manual and stay safe.


----------



## manual (May 22, 2006)

Sorry ADRPK I tried to stay with the program.
I should of added that I don't Think any saw dealer likes to see you use there saw for milling under warrany issues.


----------



## manual (May 22, 2006)

You cannot compare two different saws using two different densitys of wood.

Do you guys Know the difference between a Mule and a Jackass?


A Mule knows when to stop.


----------



## Mr. (May 22, 2006)

manual said:


> You cannot compare two different saws using two different densitys of wood.
> 
> Do you guys Know the difference between a Mule and a Jackass?
> 
> ...



HAHAHAHAHHAA

I'm a jackass or a stubborn horse then.

Fred


----------



## Adkpk (May 22, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. I was hoping somebody wouldn't say something like, "everybody knows that Lewis winches are bad for chainsaws". I haven't used it (the winch) since. Like over a year. But people do use them, huh? I researched and thought I was straight on the subject but after that I was in question. It was the mix and the long hours then. 
Ya I got mad. I still use that shop. They send somebody over to the phone everytime I walk-in now. Just in case. (joke) 
But ya, the saw is great but what about the company. I wore a Marmot gore tex jacket till the ends of the sleves were threading, I'm talking 4 years. I called the company because it started to leak. They said, "send it to us." Two weeks later I got a new jacket. I was stunned. When I need equipment for the outdoors I go to Marmot first. When I look at chainsaws, guess what. I still can't get over the attitude of that Stihl guy over the phone. He dissed his own rep in that store too. It was him (the guy in the store) who sold his used granberg to me, the same day I bought the saw. And might I add, I didn't mention to either of them that I ever had a winch. Long live the "king", but man.


----------



## stihlatit (May 22, 2006)

Definitely the best saw I have had in my hands without a doubt.


----------



## THALL10326 (May 22, 2006)

coveredinsap said:


> Yeah, the main difference in this instance being that the 455 could take it, and the 066 couldn't....and neither could the Stihl dealer, evidently.
> 
> The one thing the post showed was that Stihl dealers appear to be just as quick to abandon the 066 class saws (er, I mean...The King of All Chain Saws) as they are with the 029 class saws when milling enters the equation. Hahahahahahaha!



Sap how ya doing ole buddy. I see ya milled up a whole cedar tree all by ya self and your 455 held up good, good job ole boy. I see too whenever you hear a story about a Stihl going down you just lap it up like dog in heat. Beings ya love such stories that tickle ya fancy heres one for ya. Take a look at the 3120 in the pic. Thats the mans second one, not his first. His first one blew out the crank bearings within hours, brand new saw, now isn't that something. Whatcha think may have cause such a failure and no he doesn't mill wood, he cuts trees down for a living. Whats your take on why the crank bearings blew out,hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## stihlatit (May 22, 2006)

coveredinsap said:


> I milled a whole cedar tree with a brand new 455 Rancher. Didn't hurt it a bit. Granted, I mixed it rich at around 30:1, but you'd think Stihl would stand behind it's "King of All Chain Saws" regardless, eh? LOL!



Hey Sappy I can mail you a butter knife to mill toothpicks with if you like. Damn you do things in a small way.


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 22, 2006)

stihlatit said:


> Definitely the best saw I have had in my hands without a doubt.




I second that! and I mill with mine... I've probably put 35 hours of milling time on my 066 in the past 4 weeks - big hardwood, brutal hard work for me and the saw... but the saw is tuned to run super rich (not factory settings) and at 32-40:1, and I'm careful to let it cool down and rest it now and then in a cut. I see no discernible wear on the bore or piston..

New saw for milling? I wouldn't for the first 5-10 tanks,and certainly not without changing the factory (EPA) lean carb settings. There is no good way to break it in (unless that is, it's milling wimpy cedar) without stoping all the time, and that marks up the wood. 

So yes, for me it is the king of saws.


----------



## Gologit (May 22, 2006)

The 066 is a classic...the most trouble free saw I've ever owned. Stock out of the box with a dual port muffler mine's been running for ten years. I took it to the saw shop a couple of years ago just to get it checked over...the only thing it needed was a spark plug.


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 22, 2006)

THALL10326 said:


> Sap how ya doing ole buddy. I see ya milled up a whole cedar tree all by ya self and your 455 held up good, good job ole boy. I see too whenever you hear a story about a Stihl going down you just lap it up like dog in heat. Beings ya love such stories that tickle ya fancy heres one for ya. Take a look at the 3120 in the pic. Thats the mans second one, not his first. His first one blew out the crank bearings within hours, brand new saw, now isn't that something. Whatcha think may have cause such a failure and no he doesn't mill wood, he cuts trees down for a living. Whats your take on why the crank bearings blew out,hmmmmmmmmm




I'll help sappy! 

Hint: check out the bar wear. What's wrong with that picture?


----------



## Gologit (May 22, 2006)

Lakeside53 said:


> I'll help sappy!
> 
> Hint: check out the bar wear. What's wrong with that picture?



Maybe you'd better explain to him what "bar wear" is...he hasn't done enough real saw work to have a legitimate frame of reference.


----------



## THALL10326 (May 22, 2006)

Lakeside53 said:


> I'll help sappy!
> 
> Hint: check out the bar wear. What's wrong with that picture?




Sharp eye there Lake. You know I been telling one of my buddies thats one ugly saw. He agrees but wants it anyway. I think I'll stick with the "Preferred Brand", you know those pretty saws, sorta orange and white ones....


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 22, 2006)

boboak said:


> Maybe you'd better explain to him what "bar wear" is...he hasn't done enough real saw work to have a legitimate frame of reference.




To the contary my dear friend... he's been wearing his bar off way too much 


I figure with enough gentle hints, he'll get somthing right...but then again, I'm a "glass half full" guy...


----------



## 04ultra (May 22, 2006)




----------



## ShoerFast (May 22, 2006)

boboak said:


> Maybe you'd better explain to him what "bar wear" is...he hasn't done enough real saw work to have a legitimate frame of reference.




You have that right, someone that posted a picture of an 8 year young Wild-thinggy that had the bar fliped once that you could tell!


----------



## Gologit (May 22, 2006)

Lakeside53 said:


> To the contary my dear friend... he's been wearing his bar off way too much
> 
> 
> I figure with enough gentle hints, he'll get somthing right...but then again, I'm a "glass half full" guy...


 
This will be the first time I've ever disagreed with you on anything. You might be a "glass half full" guy and for that I applaud you but that guy has had enough gentle,not so gentle,slightly rough, and downright vicious shots upside his head and he hasn't learned a darn thing. Guys dumber than a choker bell and most obviously a lost cause. I'd put him on my ignore list but then I wouldn't get the benefit of you and Thall and 04ultra and several others who's verbal jousting with the Chainsaw Cretin kinda brighten up my day.


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 22, 2006)

04ultra said:


>




No no no.... the "second twig" wear is just the recut of the first bouncing off the saw front... 

Personally I like watching twigs being cut at full throttle with a big saw, but then again, i am in the repair business:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## THALL10326 (May 22, 2006)

boboak said:


> This will be the first time I've ever disagreed with you on anything. You might be a "glass half full" guy and for that I applaud you but that guy has had enough gentle,not so gentle,slightly rough, and downright vicious shots upside his head and he hasn't learned a darn thing. Guys dumber than a choker bell and most obviously a lost cause. I'd put him on my ignore list but then I wouldn't get the benefit of you and Thall and 04ultra and several others who's verbal jousting with the Chainsaw Cretin kinda brighten up my day.



Its always with great pleasure that I mix it up with the one and only CHAINSAW GURU. I mean he's a man of enourmous caliber and stature and uhhhhhhhhhhhhhh,uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh,well give me a day or so and I'll find some more lies to describe ma frend,haha............................


----------



## spacemule (May 22, 2006)

Lakeside53 said:


> No no no.... the "second twig" wear is just the recut of the first bouncing off the saw front...
> 
> Personally I like watching twigs being cut at full throttle with a big saw, but then again, i am in the repair business:hmm3grin2orange:


That's hard on the shins!


----------



## Adkpk (May 23, 2006)

Lakeside, thanks, the break-in advice was helpful for piece of mind. I am enjoying the confidence boost I am getting from this thread. I mean it dosn't take a genius to know that stihl make a good saw. It is a comfort to know that it isn't ruining the saw to mill with it. 
ps. the saw was leaned off the factory specs after it was broke in. By the guy in the saw shop. It was running real sweet. As you would expect for a new saw. It was the 50:1. And I was told to mix at 38:1. Which it was, until I used up my gas that day and started to use my brothers gas. 50:1. 
One threory was condensation in the gas. Anybody on that?


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 23, 2006)

Adrpk said:


> ps. the saw was leaned off the factory specs after it was broke in. By the guy in the saw shop. It was running real sweet. One theory was condensation in the gas. Anybody on that?





To have my saw for milling it doesn't run "sweet". In fact, it will blubber, fart, and smoke like a pos when held WOT, and, when you let of the throttle suddenly will just about die until the excess H mixture clears. My WOT for milling is 10,500-11k, +/-; for "sweet" running it's around 13k.


I pulled my H limiter cap, sliced off the locking tab and put it back on. There is about a 3/4 turn difference (carb dependent, so don't take this literally for all 066) between "milling" and " sweet" (light 4-stroking). 

Condensation in the gas? Only if you are running old gas with alcohol... and you shouldn't be. Run fresh premium gas with no alcohol. In my area that means Chevron in the winter, a few others in the summer.

Stihl, like most other manufacturers, doesn't have a hard and fast policy about warranty failures, or even "out-of-warranty" failures. If the saw was abused it's not covered, but at the other end of the spectrum, I just repaired a 2 year old MS361 from a saw mill company. It had been used hard and had developed an an "air leak". Sure did - crack in the cylinder... This was unusual so I called Stihl and they immediately offered to replace it "under warranty". They hadn't seen another like this and wanted to look at it. The actual warranty period for this saw is 90 days... 

My advise to those that really think it wasn't their problem the saw died is to politely stand your ground, and if the dealer won't or can't help, call Stihl (with the dealer if possible) and talk through the problem. They will even help out on the occasional "I have a brand new saw and put in the straight gas"... I've has two of those in a year that Stihl supplied the parts for free; Labor paid for by the customer.


----------



## manual (May 23, 2006)

Mr. said:


> HAHAHAHAHHAA
> 
> I'm a jackass or a stubborn horse then.
> 
> Fred


 Jackass no, even you would know when to stop over emphasizing a problem you had with a confrontation with a saw dealer.
(you know like dropping a saw and saying it was someone elses fault)

Stubborn horse wellllllllll. So am I.


----------



## manual (May 23, 2006)

*Hey Thall I Know I Know*

Would that bad bearing problem be because the bar was "rocked" into the cut. If I am right do I get the saw?


----------



## manual (May 23, 2006)

:Eye:
I smell a troll.


----------



## coveredinsap (May 23, 2006)

Lakeside53 said:


> Stihl, like most other manufacturers, doesn't have a hard and fast policy about warranty failures, or even "out-of-warranty" failures. If the saw was abused it's not covered, but at the other end of the spectrum, I just repaired a 2 year old MS361 from a saw mill company. It had been used hard and had developed an an "air leak". Sure did - crack in the cylinder... This was unusual so I called Stihl and they immediately offered to replace it "under warranty". They hadn't seen another like this and wanted to look at it. The actual warranty period for this saw is 90 days...



Likely only because the saw mill was a big customer. 



Lakeside53 said:


> My advise to those that really think it wasn't their problem the saw died is to politely stand your ground, and if the dealer won't or can't help, call Stihl (with the dealer if possible) and talk through the problem. They will even help out on the occasional "I have a brand new saw and put in the straight gas"... I've has two of those in a year that Stihl supplied the parts for free; Labor paid for by the customer.



Yeah, good luck with that. My Stihl dealer said we couldn't call Stihl right then and there because it "wasn't allowed". I laughed in his face. I wasn't sure whether he meant by his mommy or Stihl. Anyways, that was right about the time he went and hid behind the counter making like he was doing busy work. (I picture this guys name as being 'Thall' for some reason. Hahahaha!)

Unfortunately it seems that with Stihl, "politely" gets you jack.


----------



## manual (May 23, 2006)

Told ya, This one is STIHL hungry
:notrolls2:


----------



## coveredinsap (May 23, 2006)

Here's a question for you geniuses:

If Stihl is such a great saw, why do they (Stihl) only have a 90 day warranty on their saws, while Husqvarna and Echo each have a two year warranty on theirs?

Enquiring minds want to know.


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (May 23, 2006)

coveredinsap said:


> Here's a question for you geniuses:
> 
> If Stihl is such a great saw, why do they (Stihl) only have a 90 day warranty on their saws, while Husqvarna and Echo each have a two year warranty on theirs?
> 
> Enquiring minds want to know.


If today they changed it to a 10 year warranty would it change the quality of their product?

If Husqvarna changed their's today to a one week warranty would that change the quality of their product?

.


----------



## coveredinsap (May 23, 2006)

LarryTheCableGuy said:


> If today they changed it to a 10 year warranty would it change the quality of their product?
> 
> If Husqvarna changed their's today to a one week warranty would that change the quality of their product?
> 
> .



Yes. Generally the length of warranty is a direct reflection of the quality and durability of a product. Cheap product=short warranty. Quality product=long warranty.

(I see your having me on 'ignore' lasted all of about 10 minutes, or as long as your attention span, larry.)


----------



## manual (May 23, 2006)

coveredinsap said:


> Here's a question for you geniuses:
> 
> If Stihl is such a great saw, why do they (Stihl) only have a 90 day warranty on their saws, while Husqvarna and Echo each have a two year warranty on theirs?
> 
> Enquiring minds want to know.


 Because Husky and Echo are in competition with Sthil.
And that would be a marketing practice.


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (May 23, 2006)

Well Sap, it looks like you answered your own question then. I am convinced that nobody will change your opinion of Stihl products or dealers.

Have you ever purchased an extended warranty / service contract or known somebody that did? Did the extra money spent magically increase the quality of the product?

.


----------



## coveredinsap (May 23, 2006)

manual said:


> Because Husky and Echo are in competition with Sthil.
> And that would be a marketing practice.



Nope, try again.

If that was the case then Stihl could just match the 2 year warranty and effectively kill ther competition.

Nice try though.


----------



## coveredinsap (May 23, 2006)

LarryTheCableGuy said:


> Well Sap, it looks like you answered your own question then. I am convinced that nobody will change your opinion of Stihl products or dealers.
> 
> Have you ever purchased an extended warranty / service contract or known somebody that did? Did the extra money spent magically increase the quality of the product?
> 
> .



It's a well know retail fact that again, generally speaking, 'extended warranties' are for suckers.


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (May 23, 2006)

Stihl apparently doesn't need to offer that as an incentive to sell their product, Husqvarna does.

.


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (May 23, 2006)

coveredinsap said:


> Here's a question for you geniuses:
> 
> If Stihl is such a great saw, why do they (Stihl) only have a 90 day warranty on their saws, while Husqvarna and Echo each have a two year warranty on theirs?
> 
> Enquiring minds want to know.


Sap, you ASK a question and then ARGUE with each and every answer. What is up with that? Trying to sound superior?

.


----------



## ShoerFast (May 23, 2006)

coveredinsap said:


> Here's a question for you geniuses:
> 
> If Stihl is such a great saw, why do they (Stihl) only have a 90 day warranty on their saws, while Husqvarna and Echo each have a two year warranty on theirs?
> 
> Enquiring minds want to know.




Warranty is as much of a marketing ploy as covering the product,,,,, Stihl also has a 2 year emissions warranty, do they ever see them in 2 years for emissions warranty work? rarely I'm sure!

Point blank, Stihl is not suffering sales loss due to it;s 90 day warranty! 

Your Dealer did'nt give you the option of returning to his store did he? As for myself, I would take that as a huge insult, just hopping you would get some help as there is a chance your picking up on trends,,,,,, that everyone else has problems, not you?


----------



## manual (May 23, 2006)

LarryTheCableGuy said:


> Stihl apparently doesn't need to offer that as an incentive to sell their product, Husqvarna does.
> 
> .


 Thats not nesessarily true, both are great saws.
But to an uneducated SAP that walks in the doors to buy a saw it gives them something to talk about.


----------



## ShoerFast (May 23, 2006)

LarryTheCableGuy said:


> Sap, you ASK a question and then ARGUE with each and every answer. What is up with that? Trying to sound superior?
> 
> .



As for myself, I really like to just bang on my anvil, but will offer help when it is needed. 

Blacksmith Kevin thinks he is suffering from a Histrionic Personality Disorder,,,,, it's clear as a bell, but we are not worthy to help him!


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (May 23, 2006)

*My Bad*



manual said:


> Thats not nesessarily true, both are great saws.
> But to an uneducated SAP that walks in the doors to buy a saw it gives them something to talk about.


I agree Manual, sorry! Was just trying to illustrate a point to the pointless...


----------



## 04ultra (May 23, 2006)

ShoerFast said:


> As for myself, I really like to just bang on my anvil, but will offer help when it is needed.
> 
> Blacksmith Kevin thinks he is suffering from a Histrionic Personality Disorder,,,,, it's clear as a bell, but we are not worthy to help him!



We should offer to help..


----------



## coveredinsap (May 23, 2006)

LarryTheCableGuy said:


> Sap, you ASK a question and then ARGUE with each and every answer. What is up with that? Trying to sound superior?
> 
> .



Uh, no. What's the sense of taking a position if you don't bother to defend it?

Be honest. The real reason that Stihl only has a 90 day warranty is:

1) Because they don't have that much confidence in their product's quality
(...Hey, maybe it's hard finding good help these days in Virginia, eh?)

2) Their (Stihl dealers) parts/repair business is a cash cow. After spending big $$$ on a chainsaw, who's going to balk at paying a few hundred more $$$ when something goes wrong the first year or so? Particularly when you can only get parts and service on the saw from a Stihl dealer...and in many cases, apparently only the exact Stihl dealer you bought the saw from. How's that for a monopoly on service? LOL!

3) They're resting on past laurels and their prior good name.


----------



## ShoerFast (May 23, 2006)

coveredinsap said:


> Uh, no. What's the sense of taking a position if you don't bother to defend it?
> 
> Be honest. The real reason that Stihl only has a 90 day warranty is:
> 
> ...



If there was just one real point there, how did Shihl become the biggest?

When I was a Stihl Dealer, Stihl was the biggest, A-1 at 73% of all saws sold,,,,,, that dose not leave romm for #2.

Get some help, ever think about getting on the Opra show sap?

Just trying to help


----------



## manual (May 23, 2006)

Sap, Have you ever considered counseling ?


----------



## coveredinsap (May 23, 2006)

ShoerFast said:


> Your Dealer did'nt give you the option of returning to his store did he? As for myself, I would take that as a huge insult, just hopping you would get some help as there is a chance your picking up on trends,,,,,, that everyone else has problems, not you?



Huh? Why in the world would I ever want to return to a store that tried to rip me off to the tune of $400?
Again, the hint should have been that the CalTrans yard right next door to the Stihl shop bought Husky.


----------



## ShoerFast (May 23, 2006)

coveredinsap said:


> Huh? Why in the world would I ever want to return to a store that tried to rip me off to the tune of $400?
> Again, the hint should have been that the CalTrans yard right next door to the Stihl shop bought Husky.



Oh yes, but of course, and why should you return, but tell me, how do you feel about there store? Dose it make you angery that there still there, stihl in business?


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (May 23, 2006)

Geezus Sap, it's NOT a fookin' all or nothing competition!!

You HATE Stihl and everthing about them, we understand that much. Don't let that DEFINE your life!!

.


----------



## coveredinsap (May 23, 2006)

ShoerFast said:


> Oh yes, but of course, and why should you return, but tell me, how do you feel about there store? Dose it make you angery that there still there, stihl in business?



Not at all. The Stihl shills, er...'owners' have to have somewhere to go to get their brokedown saws fixed and overpriced parts ordered, don't they? LOL!


----------



## ShoerFast (May 23, 2006)

coveredinsap said:


> Not at all. The Stihl shills, er...'owners' have to have somewhere to go to get their brokedown saws fixed and overpriced parts ordered, don't they? LOL!



I see! And that brings you comfort that there product is so inferior in your opinion?

How do you feel about people that still shop there, I mean feed there "cash-cow" so to speak? Dose that make you feel Superior to there judgment in brands of saws?


----------



## coveredinsap (May 23, 2006)

ShoerFast said:


> I see! And that brings you comfort that there product is so inferior in your opinion?
> 
> How do you feel about people that still shop there, I mean feed there "cash-cow" so to speak? Dose that make you feel Superior to there judgment in brands of saws?



I don't even give it a second thought. If people want to shop there than be my guest...tell 'em I sent you, in fact.


----------



## Mr. (May 23, 2006)

I think those knives are worthy of an off topic.

Fred


----------



## spacemule (May 23, 2006)

coveredinsap said:


> Yes. Generally the length of warranty is a direct reflection of the quality and durability of a product. Cheap product=short warranty. Quality product=long warranty.
> 
> (I see your having me on 'ignore' lasted all of about 10 minutes, or as long as your attention span, larry.)


BS. A lot of the cheapest crap around comes with lifetime warranties. Standing behind them is another thing, as is betting the customer won't remember or find a reciept a few years down the road.


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 23, 2006)

coveredinsap said:


> Uh, no. What's the sense of taking a position if you don't bother to defend it?
> 
> Be honest. The real reason that Stihl only has a 90 day warranty is:
> 
> ...





Saphead : I've said it before and I'm sure I'll say it again; you're a complete know-nothing idiot. Or is it no-nothing? In your case, it doesn't really matter...


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 23, 2006)

coveredinsap said:


> Likely only because the saw mill was a big customer.
> 
> Yeah, good luck with that. My Stihl dealer said we couldn't call Stihl right then and there because it "wasn't allowed". I laughed in his face. I wasn't sure whether he meant by his mommy or Stihl. Anyways, that was right about the time he went and hid behind the counter making like he was doing busy work. (I picture this guys name as being 'Thall' for some reason. Hahahaha!)
> 
> Unfortunately it seems that with Stihl, "politely" gets you jack.




The customers name never even came up.

Why am I suprised you and you Stihl dealer didn't hit it off? Politely? I doubt that's anything you remotely understand. 

I don't know how your mother puts up with you.


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 23, 2006)

coveredinsap said:


> Yes. Generally the length of warranty is a direct reflection of the quality and durability of a product. Cheap product=short warranty. Quality product=long warranty.




So.... Sony must make junk. Shortest warrantly in the electronics business.


----------



## sawn_penn (May 23, 2006)

Pros (and I'm not one) vote with their wallet. They want saws that just run and run. A day not cutting is a day not earning.

Stihl and Husky have this market. There's a little bit of other stuff out there, but not that much.

Not many warranties cover operator misuse like dropping product and smashing it on the ground.


----------



## carvinmark (May 23, 2006)

coveredinsap said:


> Yes. Generally the length of warranty is a direct reflection of the quality and durability of a product. Cheap product=short warranty. Quality product=long warranty.
> 
> (I see your having me on 'ignore' lasted all of about 10 minutes, or as long as your attention span, larry.)


You really think that Stihl is a cheap product-come on!!Was that cedar tree one of our nice white cedars,say about a 10" dia that your rancher killed?Oh ya,do ya wanna sell that badaz rancher?I could sell all my cheap saws and almost afford to buy that monster frum u !


----------



## spacemule (May 23, 2006)

My favorite saw to use of all time was an old Sachs Dolmar 120 super. Dealer support/parts availability was my main issue with it, and I do like Husky's air filters better than anything else. The sound and performance of that Sachs was hard to beat though. Also, it had a primer bulb on it, so it always started within 2 pulls no matter how long it had been sitting.


----------



## chowdozer (May 23, 2006)

coveredinsap said:


> Here's a question for you geniuses:
> 
> If Stihl is such a great saw, why do they (Stihl) only have a 90 day warranty on their saws, while Husqvarna and Echo each have a two year warranty on theirs?
> 
> Enquiring minds want to know.



If you were a little more local, I would challenge your new 455 Roachy to a race against my 20 year old 034. 

But hey, why bother? 

Go to Amazon and read what some people are saying about the saw *you* bought. :hmm3grin2orange: 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00080MIJI/102-8042731-1947339?v=glance&n=228013

The third one is really sad, huh? How good was that two year warranty?


----------



## chowdozer (May 23, 2006)

Lakeside53 said:


> So.... Sony must make junk. Shortest warrantly in the electronics business.



Uh-huh. And Toyota offers a 3yr/36K mile warranty.

What's Hyundai have? 7yr/100K miles?

Which would you buy? No Hyundai for me, thanks.

Let's not forget resale value.


----------



## 04ultra (May 23, 2006)

chowdozer said:


> If you were a little more local, I would challenge your new 455 Roachy to a race against my 20 year old 034.
> 
> But hey, why bother?
> 
> ...



Sap will never agree with this post.. His rancher is the best..just ask him..


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 23, 2006)

coveredinsap said:


> Yeah, good luck with that. My Stihl dealer said we couldn't call Stihl right then and there because it "wasn't allowed". I laughed in his face. I wasn't sure whether he meant by his mommy or Stihl. Anyways, that was right about the time he went and hid behind the counter making like he was doing busy work. (I picture this guys name as being 'Thall' for some reason. Hahahaha!)




Hey sap. Do us all a favor. What was the name of the Stihl dealer you had all the problem with? I'd like to bring him in on this conversation.


----------



## ShoerFast (May 23, 2006)

Lakeside53 said:


> Hey sap. Do us all a favor. What was the name of the Stihl dealer you had all the problem with? I'd like to bring him in on this conversation.



Yup!

This would enlighten us!


----------



## clearance (May 23, 2006)

Lakeside53 said:


> Hey sap. Do us all a favor. What was the name of the Stihl dealer you had all the problem with? I'd like to bring him in on this conversation.


Andy, I figure that Stihl dealer has been through enough dealing with Sap, nightmare customer of the decade. Probably drinks a 40 a day trying to forget about it.


----------



## ShoerFast (May 23, 2006)

*If the 066 is King, the rauncher is Court Jester!*

*This is just classic!*

*Lemon, lemon, lemon and customer service stinks too!, *August 26, 2005
Reviewer: loving wife (Bowie, MD) - See all my reviews 
I bought this saw for my husband who had wanted one for years. Every time he saw the name Husqvarna he would wax eloquent about their superior chain saws. I purchased it for his birthday, while he was ill. It really cheered him up to think that he had a new saw to try when he got better. He was finally able to use it about a year later, he took it and had the adjustments done according to the manufacturer's instructions. It has never worked properly,it overheats and cuts out. Talking to the company did not work, they said he had gotten it a year ago (of course he was too sick to use it). He has owned it for about 3 years now and has not gotten much work out of it. It requires lots of prep and still works poorly. Yesterday he took it to a shop to have it worked on and they refuse to work on it because they are too hard to fix. My man even has trouble taking the spark plug out because it is not a standard size. This man made an old Homelite saw go for 10years and he bought that one used. Husqvarna is a piece of trash, and we will tell everyone we know that the company does not follow through on the promises of customer service they make on their website. We might as well have flushed the $300 down the toilet. You think you are buying a good piece of equipment that will last you for a few years and you can't even get it to cut a few logs. Shame on you Husqvarna.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00080MIJI/103-2332833-8771853?v=glance&n=228013


----------



## Gologit (May 23, 2006)

04ultra said:


> Sap will never agree with this post.. His rancher is the best..just ask him..



Yup...he'll never agree. Logic and common sense don't seem to be his strong points. I wonder,though,if that little saw of his will stand up to much milling? And when he does burn it down if he'll suddenly start reviling Husky and move on to some other brand. Then he'll toast that and move on again...but none of it will be his fault.


----------



## rbtree (May 23, 2006)

Warranty schmarenty....good gawd, you is a schmuck, sappy.... I've rarely had saw problems happen that were repaired under warranty....and I've been buying and running saws for over 30 years (Husky, Stihl, Echo, Dolmar, Jonsereds, Solo, Shindaiwa, Homelite)....maybe a couple insignificant things have caused problems, .uh, oh yeah, chain brakes on Husky 335's sometimes go bad....


And, among those who use saws the hardest are west coast fallers, who prefer Stihl over other brands....because they are reliable, and fast.


----------



## Rotax Robert (May 23, 2006)

Well said Roger


----------



## THALL10326 (May 23, 2006)

coveredinsap said:


> Likely only because the saw mill was a big customer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well now lookie here. Sap now you know I only bug ya when you call me by name, sorry I'm a little late but I really hadn't been paying paying much attention to what you post. I did take some time to read some of the thread and its obvious to me your missing my lovin, awwwwwwwww I'm sorry, I didn't know Sap, still frends,hehe Are you lonesome tonight? Sap I'm gonna let you beg alittle bit more for my attention and rest assured you will get some of this lovin you know you just can't live without. When your done making the usual azz out of yourself you come to Daddy and I'll make you feel all better. Now continue and just remember I got your pacifer "hanging" right here for you. I know its so painfull for you beings you want it so bad but just think Sap how good its gonna be when I let ya have it,hehehehe. Now Sap if you can read between all those lines, which I doubt you can, your really in for a "blast",lolololololololol


----------



## rbtree (May 23, 2006)

ROTFL, thall....


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (May 23, 2006)

"Come to Daddy..."

Oh MYYYYY!

opcorn: 

.


----------



## Freakingstang (May 23, 2006)

You know, I've got a 55 rancher and it was my first big saw years ago...lol. Still have that one aroun for memories.

There is something about my 066 that the rancher doesn't have...Power, better antivibe, and power, and a little power, and there is that power thing that makes it about 12.5 times the saw of that little rancher. It is the best running stock saw I have ran (066)

Sad part is, my 55 rancher was worthy of the name, unlike the new plastic version...

Sap, I think he misspelled *SAD* when he registered.  

opcorn:


----------



## Freakingstang (May 23, 2006)

daddy, lmao!


----------



## THALL10326 (May 23, 2006)

LarryTheCableGuy said:


> "Come to Daddy..."
> 
> Oh MYYYYY!
> 
> ...


Oh don't worry Sap has always been a "protien" type of guy and he luvs his DADA,hehe. When he was born he lacked a tad of protein up in the brain area as you can see from all his posts. I'm gonna help him though, I'm gonna work "hard" with him, why, guess, yup, you got it, cause he's ma frend,hehehehe


----------



## coveredinsap (May 24, 2006)

THALL10326 said:


> Oh don't worry Sap has always been a "protien" type of guy and he luvs his DADA,hehe. When he was born he lacked a tad of protein up in the brain area as you can see from all his posts. I'm gonna help him though, I'm gonna work "hard" with him, why, guess, yup, you got it, cause he's ma frend,hehehehe



Behave yourself Thall or I'll have to tell Mrs Thall, or your sister....but I repeat myself.


----------



## manual (May 24, 2006)

My my my ol Sappy you seem to have A.D.D. 
Or did you get excited when Big Daddy Thall was talking to you.
I believe Lakeside wanted to know the name of the Sthil dealer You supposedly bought a P.O.S. saw from.
Thats not to hard to swallow for you, is it, cough it up.


----------



## Mr. (May 24, 2006)

Okay funny guy. How did you do that?

Fred


----------



## coveredinsap (May 24, 2006)

Lakeside53 said:


> So.... Sony must make junk. Shortest warrantly in the electronics business.



Fancy that you would bring up Sony. The name Sony use to mean 'quality', but that was 20 years ago. Now the name Sony is no better than any other electronics maker, and in Sony's instance, I would advise _getting_ the extended warranty on big ticket items.
Sony, like Stihl, is a company resting on past laurels. Pity that.

I'm typing this on a Sony **** laptop.


----------



## ShoerFast (May 24, 2006)

coveredinsap said:


> Fancy that you would bring up Sony. The name Sony use to mean 'quality', but that was 20 years ago. Now the name Sony is no better than any other electronics maker, and in Sony's instance, I would advise _getting_ the extended warranty on big ticket items.
> Sony, like Stihl, is a company resting on past laurels. Pity that.
> 
> I'm typing this on a Sony **** laptop.



Yes, I see, but you still did'nt mention who your Stihl dealer was that gave you the run-a-round?


----------



## manual (May 24, 2006)

Boy you are a fast one arnt you sap.
Speaking of kings,other then the o66
What do you think of oh lets say harleys?


(polo)


----------



## Leebo (May 24, 2006)

Here's an upstanding Ebayer with a brand spanking new 660 for everyone in the thread.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Lot-of-20-STIHL...769599051QQcategoryZ79669QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## 046 (May 24, 2006)

Leebo said:


> Here's an upstanding Ebayer with a brand spanking new 660 for everyone in the thread.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Lot-of-20-STIHL...769599051QQcategoryZ79669QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



upstanding as in Zero feedback...


----------



## lesorubcheek (May 24, 2006)

Leebo said:


> Here's an upstanding Ebayer with a brand spanking new 660 for everyone in the thread.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Lot-of-20-STIHL...769599051QQcategoryZ79669QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




Looks like this ones been caught by the eBay fraud patrol. Took almost all day though. I wouldn't mind a 660 at that price, and I'm not even a Stihl fan.

Dan


----------



## THALL10326 (May 24, 2006)

coveredinsap said:


> Behave yourself Thall or I'll have to tell Mrs Thall, or your sister....but I repeat myself.



Awwww Sap stop your lying, you know you like it best when I mishave all over ya, now wipe your chin and this time don't leave your towel in the floor, looks too obvious to the neighbors since they always hear that gulping sound you make,hehehehhehe. Speaking of sisters I don't have any. I guess your google button let you down this time. You got any sisters Sap, hmmmmmmmm. Say yes,lololololololololol


----------



## Paul61 (May 24, 2006)

coveredinsap said:


> You're not going to like _this_ answer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigUglySquirrel (May 24, 2006)

manual said:


> Ok Ok you caught me.
> I was just funning with Thall, Thought maybe he was missing his friend Sap and needed some one to play with.
> Anyway Let me tell you a story.
> When I moved north to Barton City in 1992. I was living in my Bronco at a friends Farm. Well I got this Job on another farm. and that Farmer needed some trees cut and bucked up cord length.
> ...




I fail to see how the farmer stickin it in yer bunghole has anything at all to do with the 660 being the king of saws or not. And exactly what lesson did it teach you about outworking your saw? It's a great story all the way up to the point when you got shaleighlied and then the train kinda went in the ditch or something....I'm just confused maybe....


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 24, 2006)

*Hey Ultra!!!!*



coveredinsap said:


> .
> 
> It didn't use to be this way, but it seems that these days there are an awful lot of Harley owners that are pussies.




Did you see what Sappy called your wife?


----------



## BigUglySquirrel (May 24, 2006)

Paul61

You owe me a 12 pack of Budweiser. Why you ask? Because your cute little avatar just made me barf my evening buzz back out. Where the HELL did you find THAT guy??! bbrrrruh...disgusting. Think he climbs?


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (May 24, 2006)

BigUglySquirrel said:


> You owe me a 12 pack of Budweiser. Why you ask? Because your cute little avatar just made me barf my evening buzz back out. Where the HELL did you find THAT guy??! bbrrrruh...disgusting. Think he climbs?


Now that right there is funny, I don't care who ya are, THAT'S funny.

.


----------



## CaseyForrest (May 24, 2006)

BigUglySquirrel said:


> Paul61
> 
> You owe me a 12 pack of Budweiser. Why you ask? Because your cute little avatar just made me barf my evening buzz back out. Where the HELL did you find THAT guy??! bbrrrruh...disgusting. Think he climbs?



Isnt that Sap? Self proclaimed guru of feces.


----------



## coveredinsap (May 24, 2006)

BigUglySquirrel said:


> I fail to see how the farmer stickin it in yer bunghole has anything at all to do with the 660 being the king of saws or not. And exactly what lesson did it teach you about outworking your saw? It's a great story all the way up to the point when you got shaleighlied and then the train kinda went in the ditch or something....I'm just confused maybe....


Now _that_ was funny.


----------



## 04ultra (May 24, 2006)

coveredinsap said:


> You're not going to like _this_ answer.
> 
> It didn't use to be this way, but it seems that these days there are an awful lot of Harley owners that are pussies.



Care to explain this?? My wife looked at this thread and said because she own's and rides her own Harley you must mean her.. Not good ol-sappy.
You need to keep your opinion like that to your self..That will provoke a fight..


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 24, 2006)

coveredinsap said:


> Fancy that you would bring up Sony. The name Sony use to mean 'quality', but that was 20 years ago. Now the name Sony is no better than any other electronics maker, and in Sony's instance, I would advise _getting_ the extended warranty on big ticket items.
> Sony, like Stihl, is a company resting on past laurels. Pity that.
> 
> I'm typing this on a Sony **** laptop.




I respectfully disagree... 


Sap, let me make this easy for you. Choose 10 major categories of "things", and give us the name of the manufacturer you think is best in that category, and a short sentence as to why.


----------



## THALL10326 (May 24, 2006)

coveredinsap said:


> You're not going to like _this_ answer.
> 
> It didn't use to be this way, but it seems that these days there are an awful lot of Harley owners that are pussies.



Sap hope you've stocked up on those "get out of jail free cards" I think your mouth there just got you a trip to the slammer again. When they let you out next time everyone is going to finally put you on ignore for good except one person, your Dada. We're gonna have lots of fun aren't we Sap, just you and me, your Dada,lol


----------



## Chopper (May 24, 2006)

*066 King? Maybe*

The logging outfit I worked for last year ran MS660s exclusively. We started in the early spring and finished in the late fall. I ran the same saw all season with out a hitch. Went through numerous bars and a pile of chain and 4 air filters. The only thing that that saw wanted was gas, oil and more wood. Rain, snow, mud, dirt, dust, tempatures from 28 to 80 degrees that saw never even hicupped. I was sad to see it go when the outfit left, I even get a little misty thinking about it.
So you see Sap I believe the general consensus around here is that Stihl is well respected and liked. I also have a pretty good idea why you had such a bad experience with your Stihl dealer. As soon as you walked through his door he probably had you figured an most likely would have taken great pleasure in beotch slapping you instead of dealing with your condescending and arrogant arse. Come up here with your little rancher and work with us awhile I'm sure the boys in the yard would have fun with a pretty little kitty like you.


----------



## THALL10326 (May 24, 2006)

Chopper said:


> The logging outfit I worked for last year ran MS660s exclusively. We started in the early spring and finished in the late fall. I ran the same saw all season with out a hitch. Went through numerous bars and a pile of chain and 4 air filters. The only thing that that saw wanted was gas, oil and more wood. Rain, snow, mud, dirt, dust, tempatures from 28 to 80 degrees that saw never even hicupped. I was sad to see it go when the outfit left, I even get a little misty thinking about it.
> So you see Sap I believe the general consensus around here is that Stihl is well respected and liked. I also have a pretty good idea why you had such a bad experience with your Stihl dealer. As soon as you walked through his door he probably had you figured an most likely would have taken great pleasure in beotch slapping you instead of dealing with your condescending and arrogant arse. Come up here with your little rancher and work with us awhile I'm sure the boys in the yard would have fun with a pretty little kitty like you.



Awwwww don't pay no mind to Sap, its clear and obvious he's got some issues way beyond saws. He lives in his own little world where its all about him and he's always right no matter what. I'd lay money he's got about as many friends where he lives as he does on this site. He's the guy that told me if Stihl gave him a free saw on top of getting his money back he would consider changing his opinion of Stihl. That pretty well sums up the whole story of Mister Sap. Sap if your reading this doesn't it kill you that you slipped up and told me that, its been a thorn in your side ever since hasn't it?, yup the truth out of your own mouth hurts alot doesn't it. Serves ya right ole boy, you been getting exactly what a man like you deserves ever since. Your opinion is worth about two cents and you wanted a new saw to change it on top of getting your money back, what a joke. You reap what you sow Sap. Cry all ya want but guess what the more you boo hoo the more you get slammed because of that one slip up out of your own mouth. You are your own worst enemy Sap but even so your still what, yeah, your still ma frend,haha.


----------



## clearance (May 24, 2006)

coveredinsap said:


> LOL! I see you live in Alaska. Which category would you say best suits you.... bigot, convict or drunkard?
> 
> I least I own my own saws, eh?


Sap, I can see the south of Alaska from the island I live on, I have met people from there, I liked them, maybe some are bigots, drunks or convicts, so what. I have been convicted when I was younger, used to be a drunk and am bigoted towards people like you. Since when did the sun start shining out of your ass? The only way you could start an 066 is if the decomp was working, and then what would you do with it? What Sappy, start falling and bucking big trees, or would you head back to the truck and get your rancher?. Never worn caulks, never ran a big saw, not worth the sweat off a good loggers bag.


----------



## Chopper (May 24, 2006)

Guess if you are calling me a Republican then you are right. As far as saws goes I hav owned and own more then you ever will. I even have a few Huskies.


----------



## THALL10326 (May 24, 2006)

coveredinsap said:


> LOL! I see you live in Alaska. Which category would you say best suits you.... bigot, convict or drunkard?
> 
> I least I own my own saws, eh?



You own your own saws, what saws, oh those little saws, cuse me. Sap seems your getting into name calling pretty good there. Are you running out of saw ammo, your name calling shows The King of Saws has drug you to a new level. Looks like Stihl is dragging you though the mud pretty good in this thread. Amazing isn't it, the saw you say sucks it stomping you in the ground hands down. Hows the King of Saws taste Sap, you got a whole mouth full and your going down. Shoulda left it alone ole boy. When you play with little league stuff stay in the little league. The big league has no time or patience for losers. Even so though, I still like ya cause your ma frend,hehe..


----------



## Paul61 (May 24, 2006)

BigUglySquirrel said:


> Paul61
> 
> You owe me a 12 pack of Budweiser. Why you ask? Because your cute little avatar just made me barf my evening buzz back out. Where the HELL did you find THAT guy??! bbrrrruh...disgusting. Think he climbs?




:hmm3grin2orange: I knew you'd like it Chris , sorry about the heavin bit though.... 

See, you just don't know who's @ the keyboard these days.........could very well be a snap of old Sap   and the caption on the orig. even suits him... "Hi , I'm 14 years old, physically fit, and ready to date" 

What a class "A" A$$ kickin he got tonight, huh:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Sprig (May 24, 2006)

Paul61 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: I knew you'd like it Chris , sorry about the heavin bit though....
> 
> See, you just don't know who's @ the keyboard these days.........could very well be a snap of old Sap   and the caption on the orig. even suits him... "Hi , I'm 14 years old, physically fit, and ready to date"
> 
> What a class "A" A$$ kickin he got tonight, huh:biggrinbounce2:


"Beautiful blond widow, 23, 5'2" @110lbs, no bagage, looking for night in shining armour, will relocate for right person" *schnerffle* Too firkin' funny paul!


----------



## 04ultra (May 24, 2006)

paul just dont forget to mention a 066 in your post so your on topic..LOL:rockn:


----------



## manual (May 25, 2006)

BigUglySquirrel said:


> I fail to see how the farmer stickin it in yer bunghole has anything at all to do with the 660 being the king of saws or not. And exactly what lesson did it teach you about outworking your saw? It's a great story all the way up to the point when you got shaleighlied and then the train kinda went in the ditch or something....I'm just confused maybe....



The lesson I learned was Take some kind of down payment if you want to walk away with some money.And an 066 Is a big saw to be using in the woods all day long. 
I don't think I ever out worked the saw. Maybe just was glad I finished the job. Hows That

Train What train, I'm still looking for the light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## belgian (May 25, 2006)

*trying to proof something ?*

Dr Sap in on to something ?
wow, I'm getting really scared :spam:


----------



## manual (May 25, 2006)

belgian said:


> Dr Sap in on to something ?
> wow, I'm getting really scared :spam:



Don't be intimidated by Her, 
She thinks that Bud is the King of beers. (Only in America).
Last time I layed over in Oostende I went to the Taverne Koekoek and ask for a bud and I was laughed at. Then was told that Jupiler is the king around here.  Love that chicken too. 

So you see sap Bud is not international but Sthil is.


----------



## belgian (May 25, 2006)

manual said:


> Don't be intimidated by Her,
> She thinks that Bud is the King of beers. (Only in America).
> Last time I layed over in Oostende I went to the Taverne Koekoek and ask for a bud and I was laughed at. Then was told that Jupiler is the king around here.  Love that chicken too.
> 
> So you see sap Bud is not international but Sthil is.



Hi Manual, don't worry. 
It takes more than Dr Sap to feel intimidated. Just curious what message he was trying to pass.

Funny that you mention taverne Koekoek in Ostend. I happen to live in a street named Koekoekstreet   

Debating which is king of beers or chainsaws is pretty irrelevant at the end as it comes down to personal preference really. Stihl and belgian beers work fine for me.

And as long as my wife and my kids think I'm the king in the house, I am a happy man 

Roland


----------



## Mr. (May 25, 2006)

belgian said:


> Debating which is king of beers or chainsaws is pretty irrelevant at the end as it comes down to personal preference really. Stihl and belgian beers work fine for me.
> 
> 
> Roland



Husqvarna and English beer.

Fred


----------



## sawn_penn (May 25, 2006)

Mr. said:


> Husqvarna and English beer.
> 
> Fred




Warm beer and a 137. A match made in heaven.


----------



## carvinmark (May 25, 2006)

Sap, I'm real intimadated, you're a real JERk!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## THALL10326 (May 25, 2006)

Chopper said:


> Guess if you are calling me a Republican then you are right. As far as saws goes I hav owned and own more then you ever will. I even have a few Huskies.



Chopper pay no mind to politics, its all talk. Politics is worse than a "knife" in the back.


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 25, 2006)

THALL10326 said:


> Chopper pay no mind to politics, its all talk. Politics is worse than a "knife" in the back.



200 years ago the "tomahawk" would be the weapon of choice.


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (May 25, 2006)

*Criminy Cricket!*

Now how does that go...? Oh yeah: Bwahahahahahaha!

.


----------



## THALL10326 (May 25, 2006)

Lakeside53 said:


> 200 years ago the "tomahawk" would be the weapon of choice.



Odd you bring that up Lake. Wasn't the "tomahawk" really a worthless tool, I mean what good is it? Give me a axe, something I can use instead of look at..........


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 25, 2006)

THALL10326 said:


> Odd you bring that up Lake. Wasn't the "tomahawk" really a worthless tool, I mean what good is it? Give me a axe, something I can use instead of look at..........




It's great for scalping sap wood.  :rockn:


----------



## THALL10326 (May 25, 2006)

Lakeside53 said:


> It's great for scalping sap wood.  :rockn:



I hear the handmade ones go for quite a penny in some areas. I wouldn't give a niclke for all the "tomahawks" made period. Hell I rather pay a carpenter a few bucks for a sheetrock "knife".................


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 26, 2006)

THALL10326 said:


> I hear the handmade ones go for quite a penny in some areas. I wouldn't give a niclke for all the "tomahawks" made period. Hell I rather pay a carpenter a few bucks for a sheetrock "knife".................



It would have to be a carpenter extraordinaries sheet rock knife, or I'll keep my tomahawk for scalping.


----------



## ShoerFast (May 26, 2006)

THALL10326 said:


> I hear the handmade ones go for quite a penny in some areas. I wouldn't give a niclke for all the "tomahawks" made period. Hell I rather pay a carpenter a few bucks for a sheetrock "knife".................



Buck Knifes cut like a Stihl.


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 26, 2006)

ShoerFast said:


> Buck Knifes cut like a Stihl.



lololol


----------



## rbtree (May 26, 2006)

Give me a Bowie Knife ...or give me a mohawk.....either way, you can't have me scalp.....






Croquet, anyone....:rockn:


----------



## THALL10326 (May 26, 2006)

ShoerFast said:


> Buck Knifes cut like a Stihl.



Really, hmmm, I may run up to "Napa" and get one, they sell those..............


----------



## rbtree (May 26, 2006)

Napa, you gotta be kidding...Shuck's is where the quality cutting implements are found.....:monkey:


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 26, 2006)

THALL10326 said:


> Really, hmmm, I may run up to "Napa" and get one, they sell those..............




Say nothing and wear a hat - I hear they have in-store video surveillance, with audio...


----------



## Paul61 (May 26, 2006)

THALL10326 said:


> I hear the handmade ones go for quite a penny in some areas. I wouldn't give a niclke for all the "tomahawks" made period. Hell I rather pay a carpenter a few bucks for a sheetrock "knife".................




I heard somewhere that the FORGED ones are pricey :jawdrop:


----------



## rbtree (May 26, 2006)

Wasn't it Napa that carries that great purple stuff for cleaning.....

..


...

..sap:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 26, 2006)

Paul61 said:


> I heard somewhere that the FORGED ones are pricey :jawdrop:




Yeah, the FORGED ones are those with the Stihl Logo on them


----------



## ShoerFast (May 26, 2006)

THALL10326 said:


> Really, hmmm, I may run up to "Napa" and get one, they sell those..............




No, you need to go the a real Dealer.


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 26, 2006)

rbtree said:


> Wasn't it Napa that carries that great purple stuff for cleaning.....
> 
> ..
> 
> ...



Damn, nearly missed that one.

Yes, Purple Cleaner is the only thing that removes sap, but in this case.... you're thinking of the Wildthang...


----------



## rbtree (May 26, 2006)

Would that be "Valley" forged ones?


----------



## ShoerFast (May 26, 2006)

rbtree said:


> Would that be "Valley" forged ones?




No, Valley forged are not very pretty, but cut the mustard.


----------



## rbtree (May 26, 2006)

If I had sap on my wildthang, I'd be thinking more along these lines for a cleaner:


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 26, 2006)

Now you've done it! Thall won't be able to sleep all night.


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (May 26, 2006)

WOW, that's more refreshing than Taylor's Refresher !

.


----------



## ShoerFast (May 26, 2006)

rbtree said:


> If I had sap on my wildthang, I'd be thinking more along these lines for a cleaner:



What kind of necklace is that?


----------



## THALL10326 (May 26, 2006)

rbtree said:


> If I had sap on my wildthang, I'd be thinking more along these lines for a cleaner:



Wowowowowowowowowowowowwowowooww


----------



## THALL10326 (May 26, 2006)

Lakeside53 said:


> Now you've done it! Thall won't be able to sleep all night.


hahahahaha, yup


----------



## rbtree (May 26, 2006)

ShoerFast said:


> What kind of necklace is that?



Pearl...? and only a diamond cutter could handle it....

...

...
.. a blue veiner wouldn't...


----------



## fishhuntcutwood (May 26, 2006)

Ah...now I get it! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ShoerFast (May 26, 2006)

rbtree said:


> Pearl...? and only a diamond cutter could handle it....
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Yup Yup!

   :rockn:


----------



## SWE#Kipp (May 26, 2006)

rbtree said:


> If I had sap on my wildthang, I'd be thinking more along these lines for a cleaner:




Good one :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WRW (May 26, 2006)

rbtree said:


> If I had sap on my wildthang, I'd be thinking more along these lines for a cleaner:





Soak it in cider.


----------



## manual (May 26, 2006)

I Totally forgot what I was going to say.


----------



## THALL10326 (May 26, 2006)

manual said:


> I Totally forgot what I was going to say.



lololol, well now thats a helluva note,lolol


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (May 26, 2006)

I thought that my monitor died on me. 

It was just fogged up...

.


----------



## rbtree (May 26, 2006)

whut frum, steamin' seamen???:deadhorse:


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (May 26, 2006)

Git her DONE!

.


----------



## tundraotto (May 27, 2006)

love the boobs;

will old andreas put a walbro on it too?....   sorry I was thinking of the new stihl 441?or what it may be....probably wrong thread...

PS. whre is phish and gypo & dennis - this place has changed......all noobs and the same arguments...lol...I see my avatar got removed since some biblethumper complained....


----------



## fishhuntcutwood (May 27, 2006)

tundraotto said:


> PS. whre is phish and gypo & dennis -



hotsaws.com


----------



## tundraotto (May 27, 2006)

ok - i see from your title that you actually cut a tree - or did you just like the picture?


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 27, 2006)

tundraotto said:


> ok - i see from your title that you actually cut a tree - or did you just like the picture?




go get him Jeff:hmm3grin2orange: 

Hey tundra - check out some of fishhunts proir posts for him up trees, over trees, beneath trees (not "under" I think)).


----------



## spacemule (May 27, 2006)

tundraotto said:


> PS. whre is phish and gypo & dennis - this place has changed......all noobs and the same arguments...lol...I see my avatar got removed since some biblethumper complained....


Actually, it weren't no bible thumper. It were Big John, and he's only complaining because he got in trouble for posting titty pictures.


----------



## fishhuntcutwood (May 27, 2006)

tundraotto said:


> ok - i see from your title that you actually cut a tree - or did you just like the picture?



Whatever dude. 

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=32251&d=1142537465

You want more, I've got them, like Andy said, in trees, on top of trees, milling trees, falling trees, planting trees....but I've got better things to do than go through my tree pics and try to impress you.


----------



## rbtree (May 27, 2006)

Tundra, you old goat, where the hel ya been? 

Dennis is long gone..he went bad on us, too much pink hair in his teeth..or sumpin...Fish still drops in (or acid) on us form time to time..

latest fun is because of an idiot called covered in sap... but it's about to end...

gyro went bonkers, but he's still cool sometimes....

Jeff, tundra's cool...he's been AWOL for 3 yrs, so it's good to have the hillbilly back...


----------



## fishhuntcutwood (May 27, 2006)

rbtree said:


> Jeff, tundra's cool...he's been AWOL for 3 yrs, so it's good to have the hillbilly back...



I'm sure he's fine Roger. But he asked about me and trees, so I backed it up. I gave him a  at the end so I'm cool.


----------



## rbtree (May 27, 2006)

NP, Jeff. Tundra was one of our favorite whipping boys in the old days, and a source of merriment to boot...and bundle o' laffs.


----------



## coveredinsap (May 27, 2006)

rbtree said:


> latest fun is because of an idiot called covered in sap... but it's about to end...



Because of you crying to the moderators? It figures.


----------



## Gologit (May 27, 2006)

coveredinsap said:


> Because of you crying to the moderators? It figures.


 

Crying to the moderators? If I thought that would work I might try it. Sap,not only are you the poster child for not knowing when to **** you"ve only yourself to blame for the responce you get from other members. You don't know anything and argue with people who do,you're arrogant and condescending when people point out your mistakes. Theres a wealth of good information and people willing to help other people here. You've managed,through your own faults,to totally piss off and alienate some of the best people on this forum. I think you're beyond redemption and wouldn't mind at all if they banned you. You're a cull and we don't need you and are no longer amused by you.


----------



## THALL10326 (May 27, 2006)

manual said:


> I Totally forgot what I was going to say.



Has it come to you yet, we are still waiting,lol................


----------



## manual (May 27, 2006)

rbtree said:


> If I had sap on my wildthang, I'd be thinking more along these lines for a cleaner:


Has it come to you yet, we are still waiting,lol................

Well let me tell ya,
I was just sitting Staring(I mean Looking). And the little Woman walked up and ask what I was doing. And I said."Nuttin Honey, I'm just looking at this post". :blush:


----------



## rbtree (May 27, 2006)

Nope sap, you ain't worth my effort......but I'm sure Darin is well aware of your rancor.....or is that the wrong use of the word...ok, odor?


----------



## rbtree (May 27, 2006)

Uhoh, manual, so what do I owe ya to help ya get outta da doghouse?


----------



## THALL10326 (May 27, 2006)

manual said:


> Has it come to you yet, we are still waiting,lol................
> 
> Well let me tell ya,
> I was just sitting Staring(I mean Looking). And the little Woman walked up and ask what I was doing. And I said."Nutting Honey, I'm just looking at this post". :blush:



Well hell no wonder you forgot what you was gonna say,lololol, how hard did she smack you,lol


----------



## manual (May 27, 2006)

Just Hard enough To let every king Know that there is a Queen.


----------



## THALL10326 (May 27, 2006)

manual said:


> Just Hard enough To let every king Know that there is a Queen.



lolol, I heard that. That knot will go down in a few days........


----------



## manual (May 27, 2006)

rbtree said:


> Uhoh, manual, so what do I owe ya to help ya get outta da doghouse?


 No Worries, I just took her out for breakfest.

No Knots eather. She used her left hand. "It's Her Right Hook I always worry About.


----------



## rbtree (May 27, 2006)

OK, now that all the ogling is dying down, let's all give it a big hurrah for the 066 Magnum....the king of chainsaws...just be sure to keep the sap off it...


----------



## THALL10326 (May 27, 2006)

manual said:


> No Worries, I just took her out for breakfest.
> 
> No Knots eather. She used her left hand. "It's Her Right Hook I always worry About.



hahahahaha, good one..................


----------



## rbtree (May 27, 2006)

THALL10326 said:


> lolol, I heard that. That knot will go down in a few days........



Yeah, but if he unties the knot, he might be draggin' somethin' on the floor...


hey Thall, step on anything lately?:
http://www.wavlist.com/soundfx/014/cricket-1.wav


----------



## THALL10326 (May 27, 2006)

rbtree said:


> Yeah, but if he unties the knot, he might be draggin' somethin' on the floor...
> 
> 
> hey Thall, step on anything lately?:
> http://www.wavlist.com/soundfx/014/cricket-1.wav



Well RB ya might say I'm not stepping on anything lately but sorta putting something all over the place, I'm sure you are noticing,lol, if not pm me..............


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 27, 2006)

coveredinsap said:


> Because of you crying to the moderators? It figures.




There must be a god after all!


----------



## rbtree (May 27, 2006)

lbeside the lake guy...I just phoned ya and pm'ed ya about a pretty flower...of the flora kind..not fauna....oh well.


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 27, 2006)

Here's what my "king of saws" did yesterday (with a little help from me).
Try this with your 455 sappy...

Only the stack in the foreground - the rest was other days... Western Bigleaf maple (Acer Macrophyllum). All 10 feet long and sawn to 5/4. Some are 20 inches wide.







Look at this cool color - This is maple after all, not walnut. It's not uncommon to see this type of maple with spalting, but this is a real sound piece of wood. Can't wait for it to dry in a year or two.







And the scrap goes to the wood pile...


----------



## 04ultra (May 27, 2006)

Nice pictures Andy...


----------



## THALL10326 (May 27, 2006)

*wow*

Thats a plie of wood. Lake remind me never to loan you my saw, you would work it to death,haha. Wait a minute, hell I forgot, I got a King too,hehe


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 27, 2006)

rbtree said:


> lbeside the lake guy...I just phoned ya and pm'ed ya about a pretty flower...of the flora kind..not fauna....oh well.



I replied.... check your email... Got guests (I'm taking a few minute computer break!) so I'll listen to the message later.


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 27, 2006)

THALL10326 said:


> Thats a plie of wood. Lake remind me never to loan you my saw, you would work it to death,haha. Wait a minute, hell I forgot, I got a King too,hehe




Pulled the muffler off the King today just to be sure... waste of time... 45 hours of milling in hardwood and I can stihl see the machining marks on the piston!

I need a bigger barn... and you can't even see the 2000 bd foot of Doug fir to the right in this picture!


----------



## MotorSeven (May 27, 2006)

Hey Lake, what kinda mill are you running that 066 on? That there is some good lookin lumber....... 

RD


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 27, 2006)

MotorSeven said:


> Hey Lake, what kinda mill are you running that 066 on? That there is some good lookin lumber.......
> 
> RD



Just a ordinary Granberg Alaskan Mk3.


----------



## 04ultra (May 27, 2006)

THALL time we take our scoot's on a road trip out to Andys... Sturgis on the way home..LOL


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 27, 2006)

04ultra said:


> THALL time we take our scoot's on a road trip out to Andys... Sturgis on the way home..LOL




I have the room and beer, lots of beer.. and a few bottles of the harder stuff for social occassions


----------



## THALL10326 (May 27, 2006)

04ultra said:


> THALL time we take our scoot's on a road trip out to Andys... Sturgis on the way home..LOL


Whatcha mean take our scoots, aren't you gonna let me ride on the back? I want everyone for 3000 miles to see something on the back of my jacket, hint, look to the left,lololololololol


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (May 27, 2006)

Then are y'all going to head down south for the Whine Festival?

Sitting 'round the campfire listening to the crickets whine...

.


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 27, 2006)

LarryTheCableGuy said:


> Then are y'all going to head down south for the Whine Festival?
> 
> Sitting 'round the campfire listening to the crickets whine...
> 
> .



DDT :taped:


----------



## rbtree (May 27, 2006)

Poor Jiminy Cwicket...


----------



## THALL10326 (May 27, 2006)

rbtree said:


> Poor Jiminy Cwicket...



Rb I understand someone over in another site was trying to tutor you on how to bring down a tree or something. How'd all that turn out? I was gonna sit back and read it but I was busy leaving a TRAIL,hehe


----------



## coveredinsap (May 28, 2006)

Three cheers for the Stihl 066, the queen of chainsaws...and all it's fangirls.

HIP HIP HOORAY!!!
HIP HIP HOORAY!!!
HIP HIP HOORAY!!!

(Now scream like little girls) WHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!


----------



## belgian (May 28, 2006)

I think it's getting time for reinstalling some good old american traditions. Who has tar and feathers ?:rockn: 

Might just book a flight to watch this event and have a reel good beer afterwards, and enjoying the good feeling.
Ha, if only...
Roland


----------



## rbtree (May 28, 2006)

THALL10326 said:


> Rb I understand someone over in another site was trying to tutor you on how to bring down a tree or something. How'd all that turn out? I was gonna sit back and read it but I was busy leaving a TRAIL,hehe



I killed my groundman......but he saw it coming....:monkey:


----------



## Paul61 (May 28, 2006)

rbtree said:


> I killed my groundman......but he saw it coming....:monkey:




The sign's a beauty RB, a guy could get SCALPED for somethin like that:hmm3grin2orange: 

The KNIVES should be flyin soon , huh


----------



## THALL10326 (May 28, 2006)

*I'll be durn*

Well no need to feel bad Rb, accidents happen now and then. I've always kinda liked the big celebration they have after someone has bit the dust.


----------



## THALL10326 (May 28, 2006)

coveredinsap said:


> Three cheers for the Stihl 066, the queen of chainsaws...and all it's fangirls.
> 
> HIP HIP HOORAY!!!
> HIP HIP HOORAY!!!
> ...



Speaking of little winy girls I heard one went to some place called Napa a few months ago. Seems she left and told this big story of how she was mistreated and all. Come to find out everything she told wasn't exactly how it happened. I reckon she thought the whole story would never get verified but like everything else about her she was wrong. She made one big mistake. She went on and on about customer service and warranty. Come to find out she herself doesn't really beleive in warranties at all. Seem she has some warranty issues of her own she kept very quiet about the whole time she was complaining and boo hooing. She also has price issues with products, all products except her own. She's not too smart though for she should know by now everyone knows the real story now. She still lingers around and contuinues to boo hoo on and on while getting stomped on a daily basis. Heck its totally amazing how this gal goes all over the place stirring up trouble. Funny thing is everywhere she goes she gets a ear full. You would think she would just go away and spare herself for its obvious she's no longer welcome now that its been verified her word isn't very good. Like all pretenders and those that stretch the truth in their own favor always get caught. Likewise these same kind of people never admit to anything which is cool, once caught they don't have to admit. Smart ones however learn to hush up once they're caught. This ole gal however hasn't learned that just yet but she will soon enough, the writing is on the wall, a tad to the left and you'll see it...................


----------



## manual (May 28, 2006)

coveredinsap said:


> Three cheers for the Stihl 066, the queen of chainsaws...and all it's fangirls.
> 
> HIP HIP HOORAY!!!
> HIP HIP HOORAY!!!
> ...


 I really feel sorry for you sap. 
A man shows you his hard work milling with a 066 and all you can do is stab him in the back. Put your Ginsu's away.

Great Job Lakeside, Looks like you are going to need more room.


----------



## ShoerFast (May 28, 2006)

THALL10326 said:


> Speaking of little winy girls I heard one went to some place called Napa a few months ago. Seems she left and told this big story of how she was mistreated and all. Come to find out everything she told wasn't exactly how it happened. I reckon she thought the whole story would never get verified but like everything else about her she was wrong. She made one big mistake. She went on and on about customer service and warranty. Come to find out she herself doesn't really beleive in warranties at all. Seem she has some warranty issues of her own she kept very quiet about the whole time she was complaining and boo hooing. She also has price issues with products, all products except her own. She's not too smart though for she should know by now everyone knows the real story now. She still lingers around and contuinues to boo hoo on and on while getting stomped on a daily basis. Heck its totally amazing how this gal goes all over the place stirring up trouble. Funny thing is everywhere she goes she gets a ear full. You would think she would just go away and spare herself for its obvious she's no longer welcome now that its been verified her word isn't very good. Like all pretenders and those that stretch the truth in their own favor always get caught. Likewise these same kind of people never admit to anything which is cool, once caught they don't have to admit. Smart ones however learn to hush up once they're caught. This ole gal however hasn't learned that just yet but she will soon enough, the writing is on the wall, a tad to the left and you'll see it...................



Yes, Your so correct!

But would this be the same little girl that tried to peddle her wares on another site!

The same little girl that tried to pull the same political agenda and ideas of personal superiority , till the mods of the other site said they had enough?

Because if that is the same little girl, there is not much hope for her!

From what I hear, the other site did not miss her after it was gone!

There is a chance that there are better places for her to go on the web?

Maybe there is a site for washed up, winy, worthless, 2-faced, decrypted little posers?

If there is, we can all get back to the sharing and learning we enjoy so much!


----------



## THALL10326 (May 28, 2006)

manual said:


> I really feel sorry for you sap.
> A man shows you his hard work milling with a 066 and all you can do is stab him in the back. Put your Ginsu's away.
> 
> Great Job Lakeside, Looks like you are going to need more room.



Awwwwwww no need to say sorry. Those on the way left and those on the way right all know the truth is usually in the center. Funny thing is those Kool Aid drinkers on the left should look over to the left and see what is staring them in the face.......................


----------



## THALL10326 (May 28, 2006)

ShoerFast said:


> Yes, Your so correct!
> 
> But would this be the same little girl that tried to peddle her wares on another site!
> 
> ...


Well I'm not sure its the same gal but it sure sounds like the same gal. If it is the same gal she will let us know the second she puts up a post. If she does put up another post well heck ole Daddy may have to tell some more facts about that big boo hoo story she told when she arrived on here with her kleenex in hand..............................


----------



## coveredinsap (May 28, 2006)

Wow!!!! Exciting News from Stihl!!! They just released their newest chainsaw, the MS660 Magnum-ette, in recognition of the 660's new designation as the "queen of all chainsaws".

And it comes with its own safety gear, a matching kevlar protective tutu!!! How cool is that!!!!


----------



## manual (May 28, 2006)

I'm just sorry their is no hope for a dope like that. She reminds me of the suicide King in a deck of cards.


----------



## ShoerFast (May 28, 2006)

THALL10326 said:


> Well I'm not sure its the same gal but it sure sounds like the same gal. If it is the same gal she will let us know the second she puts up a post. If she does put up another post well heck ole Daddy may have to tell some more facts about that big boo hoo story she told when she arrived on here with her kleenex in hand..............................



So True!

And I'm sure there are a few from the other site that have chainsaws and would like to share ideas here, maybe some day, someone will rember a point the the winy little girl made that had made a little sense?


NAWWWW!


----------



## THALL10326 (May 28, 2006)

coveredinsap said:


> Wow!!!! Exciting News from Stihl!!! They just released their newest chainsaw, the MS660 Magnum-ette, in recognition of the 660's new designation as the "queen of all chainsaws".
> 
> And it comes with its own safety gear, a matching kevlar protective tutu!!! How cool is that!!!!



Well hello lil girl, see your still trying to get in the in crowd. Is the 660 the one you wanted at the same price as some other saw of Less value, hint hint.


----------



## manual (May 28, 2006)

THALL10326 said:


> Well hello lil girl, see your still trying to get in the in crowd. Is the 660 the one you wanted at the same price as some other saw of Less value, hint hint.



Thought maybe she was a Burger King and could have it her way. Even at Burger King you have to pay more to super size it.


----------



## THALL10326 (May 28, 2006)

manual said:


> Thought maybe she was a Burger King and could have it her way. Even at Burger King you have to pay more to super size it.



Well (Papa Bear) claims thats what Kool Aid will do, make some gals think they are due something for nothing. I'd say she was pretty lucky getting her money back, she shoulda been happy but that durn Kool Aid just messes people up I guess. Its Sunday, gotta get me a haircut. I'm gonna drink me a big glass of Kool Aid and see if I can get me a free haircut or at least get it for half price. I'll let yaw know what the cutter tells me,lol. Yaw keep a eye on that ole gal till I return.


----------



## rbtree (May 28, 2006)

Looky at what I found, here's freshly ears lowered Thall with his harem of hairdressers.

Yowsa, thall, you da man!!


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 28, 2006)

*Hey, Sappy, care to comment?*

Click to go to "*Warranty*"

Hey, we're there, but _where is the Warranty_???

_*Disclaimer of Warranty
"Girlish maker" assumes no responsibility for errors or omissions in these materials. These materials are provided "as is" without warranty of any kind, either expressed or implied, including but not limited to the implied warranties of merchantability, fitness for a particular purpose, or non-infringement. Furthermore, "Girlish maker" does not warrant the accuracy or completeness of the information, text, graphics,links or other items contained within these materials. "Girlish maker" shall not be liable for any special, indirect, incidental, or consequential damages, including without limitation, lost revenues or lost profits, which may result from the use of these materials. The information on this server is subject to change without notice and does not represent a commitment on the part of "Girlish maker" in the future. *_


Hey, I'd really have confidence in this manufacturette...


----------



## rbtree (May 28, 2006)

Found the "girlish maker"






Break out da chopping block....


Better yet, a good ole neck wringin' might suffice...


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 28, 2006)

rbtree said:


> Found the "girlish maker"
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I'd suggest a tomahawk, but after reading the "warranty' disclaimer, it may not be suitable for the function contemplated.


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 28, 2006)

manual said:


> I really feel sorry for you sap. Put your Ginsu's away.
> 
> .




That explains the "warranty".. 

They are just "re-forged" ginsu... :jawdrop:


----------



## CaseyForrest (May 28, 2006)

coveredinsap said:


> Wow!!!! Exciting News from Stihl!!! They just released their newest chainsaw, the MS660 Magnum-ette, in recognition of the 660's new designation as the "queen of all chainsaws".
> 
> And it comes with its own safety gear, a matching kevlar protective tutu!!! How cool is that!!!!



Fact is even with it painted pink, your still a jestor.


----------



## coveredinsap (May 28, 2006)

CaseyForrest said:


> Fact is even with it painted pink, your still a jestor.



Did you notice that the pink-handled saws are now in the 'pro' lineup? Harharharharhar!!!


----------



## rbtree (May 28, 2006)

Nope...but any kid can alter a pic....even a girlyman


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (May 28, 2006)

Aw, C'mon Sappy. Tell us about YOUR warranty, or disclaimer of such... Seeing that you whine so much about other's warranties tell us why YOUR products don't have ANY warranty, none, nada, ZILCH.

Speak up Sappy, we can't hear you...

.


----------



## lovetheoutdoors (May 28, 2006)

rbtree said:


> Nope...but any kid can alter a pic....even a girlyman



Yep he has proved that


----------



## jack-the-ripper (May 28, 2006)

Well, after all this talk of the 660, I bought a brand new one. Haven't even got to put it in any wood yet , but I say IT IS THE KING. (LOL) LONG LIVE THE KING! Here are 2 of the best stock saws ever.


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 28, 2006)

jack-the-ripper said:


> Well, after all this talk of the 660, I bought a brand new one. Haven't even got to put it in any wood yet , but I say IT IS THE KING. (LOL) LONG LIVE THE KING! Here are 2 of the best stock saws ever.




I see it has gas in it! 

So clean and pretty. You are going to love it... Slice off the limiter cap locking stubs so you can richen it up slightly, dual port front on the muffler (ear protection required) and may the chips fly!


----------



## spacemule (May 28, 2006)

coveredinsap said:


> Three cheers for the Stihl 066, the queen of chainsaws...and all it's fangirls.
> 
> HIP HIP HOORAY!!!
> HIP HIP HOORAY!!!
> ...


Since you're the anal-retentive type Sap, I know you'll want to pull your comma out of "its" asinine place in your initial sentence.


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (May 28, 2006)

...and learn how to spell "Northern".






.


----------



## stihlatit (May 28, 2006)

rbtree said:


> OK, now that all the ogling is dying down, let's all give it a big hurrah for the 066 Magnum....the king of chainsaws...just be sure to keep the sap off it...



Maybe we can get sappy a 066 with some training wheels on it.


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 28, 2006)

stihlatit said:


> Maybe we can get sappy a 066 with some training wheels on it.



 

Hey Arnie.... missed you!!!


Let's start with a 16 inch bar, RM2 chain, cutters filed to zero degrees, rakers set 10 thou higher than the cutters. Might have to tape the decomp valve down though... and call the EMT - they need real trauma experience.


----------



## chowdozer (May 28, 2006)

LarryTheCableGuy said:


> ...and learn how to spell "Northern".
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Too funny!


----------



## stihlatit (May 28, 2006)

Lakeside53 said:


> Hey Arnie.... missed you!!!
> 
> 
> Let's start with a 16 inch bar, RM2 chain, cutters filed to zero degrees, rakers set 10 thou higher than the cutters. Might have to tape the decomp valve down though... and call the EMT - they need real trauma experience.



LOL on the sap training recipe.

Hey thx Andy>>>been real busy lately with some early in the morning hours so I haven't been able to attend this great alumni for a bit. I have been dropping in here and there for a few minutes to keep up to speed and have really got a good laugh at this thread. Should rename it too the BASHING OF SAP SENSELESS. LOL. Hope your doing fine Andy.

And sap I'd take a picture of my dirty saws but I haven't got time to do it as They wouldn't be cutting wood if I did.


----------



## sawinredneck (May 28, 2006)

LarryTheCableGuy said:


> ...and learn how to spell "Northern".
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Carefull who you judge there Slap!! People in glass houses and all!!! JERK!!
Andy


----------



## 04ultra (May 29, 2006)

Andy anymore pictures of the milling project..


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 29, 2006)

04ultra said:


> Andy anymore pictures of the milling project..




hey, don't you ever sleep?

Just more of same... didn't take the camera to the site this time... I'll try to dig some out from last year with the woodmiser...

Cedar this week. I'll take pix just to show you western wood!


----------



## 04ultra (May 29, 2006)

Lakeside53 said:


> Just more of same... didn't take the camera to the site this time... I'll try to dig some out from last year with the woodmiser...



That would be nice...THX I try not to sleep..LOL


----------



## fishhuntcutwood (May 29, 2006)

Well hell, if we're showing the 660 in action-

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=26102&d=1124670761

How many saws can you comfortably mill and fall timber with? Not many.


----------



## MotorSeven (May 29, 2006)

04ultra,
Plenty of time to sleep when we are dead right?:biggrinbounce2: 

RD


----------



## 04ultra (May 29, 2006)

MotorSeven said:


> 04ultra,
> Plenty of time to sleep when we are dead right?:biggrinbounce2:
> 
> RD




Yup.....:rockn: :rockn:


----------



## CaseyForrest (May 29, 2006)

Well heck, if we are showing action shots......











I wonder if Sap will argue his rancher could handle that bar length.


----------



## sawn_penn (May 29, 2006)

fishhuntcutwood said:


> Well hell, if we're showing the 660 in action-
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=26102&d=1124670761
> 
> How many saws can you comfortably mill and fall timber with? Not many.



How many saws can you comfortably mill and fall timber with?

Three.

1. Husky 137.
2. Husky 455R.
3. Some Poulan POS.


----------



## rbtree (May 29, 2006)

Uhh, penn, I can see two of those, with a saw on each end of a double ended bar, but how you gonna fit the third in...:hmm3grin2orange: 

you'd need all 3 to approach the 7.7 hp of a muffler ported 066..

 :greenchainsaw:  :deadhorse:


----------



## rbtree (May 29, 2006)

Here is my only milling adventure, making some flattop benches for a playground.

In the first shot, you can see how my attempt at freehand milling worked out--not so good. The contractor took the logs off my jobsite and over to the park site, then i borrowed a mill and did the rest of them.

Anyone know what brand this mill is? It has rollers on it, different than Alaskans...and maybe also from the GB mill, which I've only seen pictures of.


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 29, 2006)

rbtree said:


> Uhh, penn, I can see two of those, with a saw on each end of a double ended bar, but how you gonna fit the third in...:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> you'd need all 3 to approach the 7.7 hp of a muffler ported 066..
> 
> :greenchainsaw:  :deadhorse:




The third is mounted ahead of the other two as a debarker. Really need another though (to do the other side) - maybe a mac 3216?


----------



## lovetheoutdoors (May 29, 2006)

CaseyForrest said:


> Well heck, if we are showing action shots......
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Im sure in his mind the 455 would have no problem.LOL


----------



## coveredinsap (May 29, 2006)

CaseyForrest said:


> I wonder if Sap will argue his rancher could handle that bar length.



LOL! Uh, no....but I've got a nice older Alpina that will.

By the way, those 'action shots' are kind of dorky if you ask me.


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (May 29, 2006)

Lakeside53 said:


> That explains the "warranty"..
> 
> They are just "re-forged" ginsu... :jawdrop:


No, that doesn't explain it at all. Ginsu knives DO have a warranty, Sap's DON'T.

.


----------



## Paul61 (May 29, 2006)

coveredinsap said:


> LOL! Uh, no....but I've got a nice older Alpina that will.
> 
> By the way, those 'action shots' are kind of dorky if you ask me.




How would an amature blacksmith know what it looks like to cut big timber?
@ least there's a warranty on the tool he's usin, not like the stuff you're sellin:yoyo: 
Other than the site's whipping boy (Queen), WTF are ya doing here Sappy, other than to pi$$ off the people that are here to help, or here to learn ???????????

From what I see, it won't be too long now dude :blob5:


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 29, 2006)

LarryTheCableGuy said:


> No, that doesn't explain it at all. Ginsu knives DO have a warranty, Sap's DON'T.
> 
> .




That right! hmmm, back to the drawing board....


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 29, 2006)

coveredinsap said:


> By the way, those 'action shots' are kind of dorky if you ask me.




too much ORANGE for you?


----------



## CaseyForrest (May 29, 2006)

coveredinsap said:


> LOL! Uh, no....but I've got a nice older Alpina that will.
> 
> By the way, those 'action shots' are kind of dorky if you ask me.



Fact of the matter is that 066 is still throwing chips with all 36" of that bar buried, cutting WITH the grain mind you.

You are right though, that second one looks posed, not my best stance. I also didnt intend on looking like a pumpkin, the shirt is actually red.

Hey, Ive got an idea, you say you have a saw that can handle bar size such as that, how about giving us a few shots of you using it? Im not trying to be demeaning, but seriously, show us why you are the "chainsaw guru."


----------



## 04ultra (May 29, 2006)

You need hi- speed


----------



## 04ultra (May 29, 2006)

sap you slowing down


----------



## coveredinsap (May 29, 2006)

Lakeside53 said:


> too much ORANGE for you?



Yeah  I'm sorry...I can't help but laugh whenever I look at those photos...

....Dude, those can't be your best 'action shots'.

As for my own 'action shots'... I've posted them already. They're photos of the chainsaw(s)


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (May 29, 2006)

C'mon Sap, hurry. Questions are awaiting your finite wisdom. You know, all of the questions about YOUR warranty.

.


----------



## 04ultra (May 29, 2006)

coveredinsap said:


> Yeah
> 
> As for my own 'action shots'... I've posted them already. They're photos of the chainsaw(s) and the work, not the moron operating them




I agree sap with you telling us that you are a Moron .....You finally admited it...


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (May 29, 2006)

Thank you Sap.

.


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (May 29, 2006)

I stopped by the Baptist Church in Napa yesterday morning and picked up a truckload of Stihl chainsaws for $50 each...

Sold some WildThingies that I found in a dumpster over on Jefferson to some yahoo driving a Ranger...

.


----------



## belgian (May 29, 2006)

LarryTheCableGuy said:


> Thank you Sap.
> 
> .




This forum is becoming like a TV soap... and it's easy getting addicted.  

Sap, you're da man :bang: :bang: :bang: :bang: :bang: :bang: :bang:


----------



## coveredinsap (May 29, 2006)

Yup....if I post photos with _people_ in them operating my saws, it will be hot chicks....ya know, something worth looking at other than the saws


----------



## ShoerFast (May 29, 2006)

coveredinsap said:


> Yup....if I post photos with _people_ in them operating my saws, it will be hot chicks....ya know, something worth looking at other than the saws




Now slap,,,,, your the one that jumped Dean over his Hot Saw ad,,Rember the good DR Savage tried to help you?,,,,,, back to being hypocritical, or just a slap?


----------



## rbtree (May 29, 2006)

I thought he was a girlyman, byt maybe is red blooded after all, and just wants to play happy slappy....


----------



## coveredinsap (May 29, 2006)

ShoerFast said:


> Now slap,,,,, your the one that jumped Dean over his Hot Saw ad,,Rember the good DR Savage tried to help you?,,,,,, back to being hypocritical, or just a slap?



Nope. I'm not the one professing to be a bible-thumping christian like Dean does. Do you see the difference?


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (May 29, 2006)

coveredinsap said:


> Nope. I'm not the one professing to be a bible-thumping christian like Dean does. Do you see the difference?


Oh, I see the difference! It's about being hypocritical, right Sap? Did I get it right?

Hey, as long as I have your attention Sap, 'splain to us YOUR warranty vs. Stihl's warranty and how that relates to being a hypocrit...

.


----------



## 04ultra (May 29, 2006)

***********assumes no responsibility for errors or omissions in these materials. These materials are provided "as is" without warranty of any kind, either expressed or implied, including but not limited to the implied warranties of merchantability, fitness for a particular purpose, or non-infringement. Furthermore,********* does not warrant the accuracy or completeness of the information, text, graphics,links or other items contained within these materials. **********shall not be liable for any special, indirect, incidental, or consequential damages, including without limitation, lost revenues or lost profits, which may result from the use of these materials. The information on this server is subject to change without notice and does not represent a commitment on the part of ***********in the future.

This one.....


----------



## rbtree (May 29, 2006)

coveredinsap said:


> Yeah  I'm sorry...I can't help but laugh whenever I look at those photos...as I keep thinking of the Pillsbury doughboy with a Stihl....again, I'm sorry
> 
> ....Dude, those can't be your best 'action shots'.
> 
> As for my own 'action shots'... I've posted them already. They're photos of the chainsaw(s) and the work, not the moron operating them



Here's some real action of one of your favorite morons, a couple of them operating a piped saw in a way that no one that I know of has done....on the job..actually gypo logger has done it, but not aloft, though these videos are of working on a failed tree while standing on a deck.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bWm-GFbAHMk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HFElISvLKrw is of a big pine top going over. There 3 other videos at Youtube that I'm sure my friends will appreciate if they havent seen them, you'll have to click on "rbtree's Videos" to see them. gypologger has some there as well...

The sound is off sync by a second or more here on the first one, so it looks like I really am a chain saw dork...or doofus...but moron??


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (May 29, 2006)

My favorite part:


> These materials are provided "as is" *without warranty of any kind*, either expressed or implied, including but not limited to the implied warranties of ...*non-infringement*...



.


----------



## ShoerFast (May 29, 2006)

coveredinsap said:


> Nope. I'm not the one professing to be a bible-thumping christian like Dean does. Do you see the difference?



DO I SEE THE DIFFERENCE!,,,,,,lets read this between sap and Dean,,,

About tipped over there, if I may? I don't see very many people like you sap, as I can see the difference very well, and will not even start there. 

But will mention a few things, qualities I see in Dean,,,,, one of the first, he knows when he is wrong, and says so! You say you can tell a good mechanic when you see one,,,,, well Dean is among the best in my book!

As far as political views, ideas, most anything Dean will say, he tells it like it is! And then tells you why he thinks that way,,,,,but he also listens to your views and be ready to defend yours, he wants to hear that also,,,,, he is open minded, and if I may say, we start to learn from that!

But as far as making points that you don't agree with Dean's ad, for any reason, and then say that you would rather have a picture of a gal with your saws,,,,,,, is hypocritical point , what? 357 , made by you so far?

Were do you come off calling Dean a "bible-thumping christian" and I fail to see the relavence pertaining to his ad?

Unless there is one thing that you both have in common, nice gals pictured with saws?


----------



## CaseyForrest (May 29, 2006)

coveredinsap said:


> Yeah  I'm sorry...I can't help but laugh whenever I look at those photos...as I keep thinking of the Pillsbury doughboy with a Stihl....again, I'm sorry
> 
> ....Dude, those can't be your best 'action shots'.
> 
> As for my own 'action shots'... I've posted them already. They're photos of the chainsaw(s) and the work, not the moron operating them



Once again, CAUGHT!! 

Don't call Sap out on any of his lies, he will resort to name calling and totally blow off a legitimate request to see the " Guru in Action!"

EDIT: He has finally figured out he is a moron, by his own admission.


----------



## ShoerFast (May 29, 2006)

rbtree said:


> Here's some real action of one of your favorite morons, a couple of them operating a piped saw in a way that no one that I know of has done....on the job..actually gypo logger has done it, but not aloft, though these videos are of working on a failed tree while standing on a deck.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bWm-GFbAHMk
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PfPVQ8fkP5w has 5 videos that I'm sure my friends will appreciate if they havent seen them.
> 
> The sound is off sync by a second or more here, so it looks like I really am a chain saw dork...or doofus...but moron??




That saw hauls-sap!

So back to topic, if saw is not the King, it has to be Duke?

What saws would be "Knighted" eg; Sir Rauncher, 455 ?

I would give the old ,,, Sir Woodboss, 028 super, Knighthood


----------



## THALL10326 (May 29, 2006)

CaseyForrest said:


> Once again, CAUGHT!!
> 
> Don't call Sap out on any of his lies, he will resort to name calling and totally blow off a legitimate request to see the " Guru in Action!"
> 
> EDIT: He has finally figured out he is a moron, by his own admission.




Pay no mind when "she" starts name calling, its only the Kool Aid talking, she really means no harm, she's just trying to stay in the "PREFERRED BRAND" of talk. I think if you really check her out you will find alot of interesting things about her. From what I found out through the grapevine she is a real case indeed. I see some others have found out a few things about her already, makes you wonder why she hangs around. Like Papa Bear Bill always says, those Kool Aid drinkers are slow to wise up. You know what is realy funny about her, she really thinks we care about saw brand,lol. I could care less what people use but when one keeps posting and whinning about one brand they should beware, some dirt may be found on them. In this case it was a truck load.
Great pics there Cassey. I'd be suprized if "she", the Kool Aid drinker, could handle that big "PREFEERED BRAND" of saw,hehe. Now watch her come back with more of that Kool Aid talk,hehe


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (May 29, 2006)

*Got Dirt?*



THALL10326 said:


> ...its only the Kool Aid talking...


Now that right there is funny!


----------



## rbtree (May 29, 2006)

Don't try this at home, sappo.....

http://www.zippyvideos.com/1065515862010086/squeezeplay1/

double click for full screen, then the tite squeeze can be seen...that's a puny 146 footer....the tip ended up a couple feet to the side and and back from the marker cone. trunk still cleared the shed by 3 feet.


----------



## cuttinscott (May 29, 2006)

rbtree said:


> Here's some real action of one of your favorite morons, a couple of them operating a piped saw in a way that no one that I know of has done....on the job..actually gypo logger has done it, but not aloft, though these videos are of working on a failed tree while standing on a deck.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bWm-GFbAHMk



Hey Roger I never get tired of seeing the 1st piped Dolmar 5100s in action so cool... 

Scott


----------



## THALL10326 (May 29, 2006)

04ultra said:


> ***********assumes no responsibility for errors or omissions in these materials. These materials are provided "as is" without warranty of any kind, either expressed or implied, including but not limited to the implied warranties of merchantability, fitness for a particular purpose, or non-infringement. Furthermore,********* does not warrant the accuracy or completeness of the information, text, graphics,links or other items contained within these materials. **********shall not be liable for any special, indirect, incidental, or consequential damages, including without limitation, lost revenues or lost profits, which may result from the use of these materials. The information on this server is subject to change without notice and does not represent a commitment on the part of ***********in the future.
> 
> This one.....



Dayummmmmmmmm who's warranty is that, I mean is that a warranty or a WARNING,lololol. With a write up like that its obvious who's ever it is they are making real sure they don't intend to back up they're product at all. In fact that warranty there pretty much says if you buy it its at your own risk and good luck. Man thats pitiful................


----------



## rbtree (May 29, 2006)

ShoerFast said:


> That saw hauls-sap!
> 
> So back to topic, if saw is not the King, it has to be Duke?
> 
> ...



Thanks, shoer, ED Heard builds a fine worksaw!

Sappo's bs response that I copied below leads me to say that that Sir Rauncher 455 is what I use for a toothpick.... well back when I worked for Paul Bunyan Forest Co anyhow.... 


From smokechase's great (till it got all gummed up with sap) thread, the girlyman of the hour said:


Quote:
Originally Posted by rbtree
smokechase, you need to check out a few of this idiot sap's other posts, and you'll see what the fool is on about.


Sap, you have gone and done it, you 100% imbecilic fool.... You are not worthy of cleaning the dirt off my shoes......

I step on insignificant crickets like you...

It's time for you to go away....>>>

And sap said:

LOL! I wouldn't hire you to clean my shoes let alone work on my trees. (And judging by your comments, that's horse dung on your shoes..and you're full of it.)


----------



## rbtree (May 29, 2006)

cuttinscott said:


> Hey Roger I never get tired of seeing the 1st piped Dolmar 5100s in action so cool...
> 
> Scott



Thanks for selling it to me, Scott!

one mo' http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bOXghfSb8sA&search=


----------



## THALL10326 (May 29, 2006)

rbtree said:


> Thanks for selling it to me, Scott!
> 
> one mo' http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bOXghfSb8sA&search=



Wow, that saw hauls buggy. The new store we're about to open may have the Dolmar line up in it , I hope it does. Its suppose to open anyday now, can't wait.
I wonder if I grab me a few Dolmars for the ole saw collection if that Kool Aid drinker that hangs around here like a street corner ole gal will mouth off. Can only hope,lol. CuttinScott will be chewing her up then and we can take a break for awhile Rb,lololololol


----------



## Paul61 (May 29, 2006)

Thall,

Ain't it funny how your old dawg (beeeeeeotch) doesn't show in the evenings anymore... ............I thought them crickets came out @ night :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: 

Maybe she's workin on some tomahawk warranties :jawdrop:


----------



## THALL10326 (May 29, 2006)

Paul61 said:


> Thall,
> 
> Ain't it funny how your old dawg (beeeeeeotch) doesn't show in the evenings anymore... ............I thought them crickets came out @ night :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Maybe she's workin on some tomahawk warranties :jawdrop:



hahahaha, seems that ole gal saw a warranty by someone on here and hauled buggy all the sudden. Wonder why she done that, hmmm. Maybe she's went to make up another pitcher of that what, yup , you got it, Kool Aid....................


----------



## Paul61 (May 29, 2006)

THALL10326 said:


> hahahaha, seems that ole gal saw a warranty by someone on here and hauled buggy all the sudden. Wonder why she done that, hmmm. Maybe she's went to make up another pitcher of that what, yup , you got it, Kool Aid....................




Yup,
Runnin like a dawg (beotch) with her tail between her legs   

That's some warranty alright..........who'd buy ANYTHING with a disclaimer like that? 

Might as well say..........."It's junk, pay the $$ , when it don't work........call 1-800-GET-LOST"


----------



## THALL10326 (May 29, 2006)

Paul61 said:


> Yup,
> Runnin like a dawg (beotch) with her tail between her legs
> 
> That's some warranty alright..........who'd buy ANYTHING with a disclaimer like that?
> ...



My thoughts exactly,I wouldn't buy anything with a warranty like that. She is however trying to make mends over at the church, look at her new picture:


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 29, 2006)

cuttinscott said:


> Hey Roger I never get tired of seeing the 1st piped Dolmar 5100s in action so cool...
> 
> Scott




Ha! But I've actually used it!


----------



## Paul61 (May 29, 2006)

Sorry, couldn't answer right away..........was laughin so hard I couldn't type
lolololol ......lemme guess who did that one.... lololol

Now Thall you know I ain't got any Stihl's (yet) but.........I gotta admire anyone who backs his product.  

Just think of what kinda a lowlife sack -O- chit that would take your hard earned money and hand ya a FLEA MARKET quality knife and/or tomahawk with no warranty / guaranty ?? :angry2:


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (May 29, 2006)

*Got Troll Food?*

He has made a few that are rebadged claw hammers. 

Historical accuracy? Har har har hahahaha!


----------



## rbtree (May 29, 2006)

Lakeside53 said:


> Ha! But I've actually used it!


Aye...

and it looks like this is the first time I've posted this pic here, my apologies, Andy


----------



## coveredinsap (May 29, 2006)

rbtree said:


> Aye...
> 
> and it looks like this is the first time I've posted this pic here, my apologies, Andy



LOL! That's amazing! I guess in all those years as a 'pro' you never learned to use protective gloves, boots, kevlar chaps or eye protection?

Accident, meet waiting to happen. Figures.


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 29, 2006)

coveredinsap said:


> LOL! That's amazing! I guess in all those years as a 'pro' you never learned to use protective gloves, boots, kevlar chaps or eye protection?
> 
> Accident, meet waiting to happen. Figures.




You forgot to mention the hat doesn't fit either.

So show us your picture.


----------



## rbtree (May 29, 2006)

Aww shaddup sappo, Andy was taking pics, and I figured he'd like to run a piped and modded saw. 

Besides, few in the US arbor industry wear protective gloves or footwear. Those aren't required by OSHA for arboriculture or logging.


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 29, 2006)

*Throw the Tomahawk, give me a Stihl (girls).*


----------



## MotorSeven (May 29, 2006)

opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## CaseyForrest (May 29, 2006)

Funny, Sap can pick on someone else, but STIHL cant spell Northern.


----------



## ShoerFast (May 29, 2006)

Lakeside53 said:


>




Now there are some girly knifes!


----------



## coveredinsap (May 29, 2006)

Lakeside53 said:


> You forgot to mention the hat doesn't fit either.



Sorry. The hardhat's suspension is a bum fit too. How's that....better?

Uh, FYI.....I'm the guy _taking_ the photos I post, not posing in them.


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 29, 2006)

coveredinsap said:


> Uh, FYI.....I'm the guy _taking_ the photos I post, not posing in them.




I guess without friends is it hard to get pictures of yourself... surely your Mom has a camera?


----------



## CaseyForrest (May 29, 2006)

Wow, I guess its true then, you really dont have any friends. Or maybe its that they cant stand waiting around for you to get your rancher through a log. 

Maybe its that the saws you have in your pictures dont actually work, or its not you DOING the work. 

Possibly your saws look better sitting in a cut that your 390 started, and your rancher is still working on.

Seriously...


----------



## CaseyForrest (May 29, 2006)

haha, I was reading your mind Lake!


----------



## fishhuntcutwood (May 29, 2006)

Lakeside53 said:


> I guess without friends is it hard to get pictures of yourself... surely your Mom has a camera?



Now that's just plain funny Andy.


----------



## CaseyForrest (May 29, 2006)

coveredinsap said:


> Sorry. The hardhat's suspension is a bum fit too. How's that....better?
> 
> Uh, FYI.....I'm the guy _taking_ the photos I post, not posing in them.



SAP, your local protective apparel expert.

Probably never even put on a bike helmet, but he knows how its supposed to fit.


----------



## rbtree (May 29, 2006)

Actually, you doofus, that is mine, and it cost $85, a Pacific kevlar helmet out of Australia..I also own a nice light Petzl Vertex at $70, and an old kevlar HB Wales El Cap, which is up around $90 by now...


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 29, 2006)

CaseyForrest said:


> SAP, your local protective apparel expert.
> 
> Probably never even put on a bike helmet, but he knows how its supposed to fit.




He uses it as a potty. Great for balance training.


----------



## THALL10326 (May 29, 2006)

Paul61 said:


> Sorry, couldn't answer right away..........was laughin so hard I couldn't type
> lolololol ......lemme guess who did that one.... lololol
> 
> Now Thall you know I ain't got any Stihl's (yet) but.........I gotta admire anyone who backs his product.
> ...



Shoot Paul I'm not really backing any brand, I like all brands. The only thing I'm doing is keeping a eye on that ole "huzzy" that runs around here spreading gossip and rumors about be mistreated and done wrong. Once I found out "she" doesn't always tell the facts and has a few secrets of "her" own I just like to keep a eye out for such heathens,hehe...........


----------



## coveredinsap (May 29, 2006)

rbtree said:


> Actually, you doofus, that is mine, and it cost $85, a Pacific kevlar helmet out of Australia..I also own a nice light Petzl Vertexm at $70, and an old kevlar HB Wales El Cap, which is up around $90 by now...


"Doofas" you say? That's a good one......considering.....

Uh, I believe that Pacific Kevlar Helmets is a 'kiwi' company....that means New Zealand.


----------



## CaseyForrest (May 29, 2006)

MONDAY MONDAY MONDAY.....$15 gets you the whole seat, but you'll ONLY NEED THE EDGE!!!

Here we go.....


----------



## 04ultra (May 29, 2006)

Sappy where was this forge made???


----------



## rbtree (May 29, 2006)

Score one for el sappo, the mastergoogler...I knew that, but am having fun dealing with this alzheimer's, reckon I forgot that I'd been to their website a couple times. Anyhow, I bought mine from a legend of arboriculture, Don Blair, to lighten his luggage load for his flight back home from the 2003 ISA Seattle meeting.


----------



## coveredinsap (May 29, 2006)

rbtree said:


> Score one for el sappo....I knew that, having been to their website a couple times. Anyhow, I bought mine from a legend of arboriculture, Don Blair, to lighten his luggage load for his flight back home from the 2003 ISA Seattle meeting.



No harm, no foul. You missed me misspelling "doofus", so we'll call that one even.
Nice helmet, though.

(Nice edit too.)


----------



## THALL10326 (May 29, 2006)

Lakeside53 said:


> You forgot to mention the hat doesn't fit either.
> 
> So show us your picture.



Lake it doesn't seem that the heathen is going to post any pics of herself. That being the case maybe I can make a phone call and get a description of the heathen and report back. I'm laying money the person at the other end of the call will remember clearly what the heathen looked like. I'm gonna die laffing if they tell me he had a "Mohawk, carrying a Tomahawk and a big knife in his pouch.............


----------



## coveredinsap (May 29, 2006)

THALL10326 said:


> Lake it doesn't seem that the heathen is going to post any pics of herself. That being the case maybe I can make a phone call and get a description of the heathen and report back. I'm laying money the person at the other end of the call will remember clearly what the heathen looked like. I'm gonna die laffing if they tell me he had a "Mohawk, carrying a Tomahawk and a big knife in his pouch.............



Thall, thall thall....still with those delusions of grandeur, eh? Does your local Stihl distributor even return your calls?....particularly since you're only an employee?
Why, I'm somewhat surprised you don't have Mr. Stihl's personal phone number.


----------



## THALL10326 (May 29, 2006)

coveredinsap said:


> Thall, thall thall....still with those delusions of grandeur, eh? Does your local Stihl distributor even return your calls?....particularly since you're only an employee?
> Why, I'm somewhat surprised you don't have Mr. Stihl's personal phone number.



haha, I thought you was ignoring me there. What I got is the number that dropped you like a rock off a cliff. See what happens when you come in here lying ya butt off, it comes back to haunt you. Tell me something, did ya get real mad when they wouldn't kiss your behind? I heard you threw a real tissy when you couldn't screw them out of another more expensive saw for the lower cost one. How bout it, wanna tell us some more good ones, hmmmmmmmm. By the way I love your warranty, its one of those "Kool Aid" warranties just like the person who wrote it,hehehe...............


----------



## 04ultra (May 29, 2006)

Lakeside53 said:


>



Seems to me I've seen this picture on the web ...


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 29, 2006)

rbtree said:


> Score one for el sappo, the mastergoogler.




Score:

Sap: -721
rest of AS: +3457


Time to hang up the keyboard sappo.


----------



## THALL10326 (May 29, 2006)

04ultra said:


> Seems to me I've seen this picture on the web ...



Nice pic there, really, love the oufits. However where are the 900.00 Tomahawks with "Kool Aid" warranty???


----------



## Paul61 (May 29, 2006)

THALL10326 said:


> By the way I love your warranty, its one of those "Kool Aid" warranties just like the person who wrote it,hehehe...............




Yeah, I especially like the "SOLD....... AS IS" part    

You can do better than that @ the local Flea Market


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 29, 2006)

Lakeside53 said:


> I guess without friends is it hard to get pictures of yourself... surely your Mom has a camera?




uh oh,,, I was wrong "; Here's the real reason, in the hand of the sapper himself:

*Since crickets only come out at night, it's hard to get a decent picture of the maker... that, plus everyone knows that crickets are inherently shy. *



Shy?   mao


----------



## rbtree (May 29, 2006)

Here's some pics of another try at freehand milling....some elm that I thought I'd slab so the customer could use it for a bench or something. The two saws seemed to cut about the same, my woods ported Dolmar PS7900, and stock dual port muffler 066, the subject of this rather hijacked thread.











A couple times, I've hollowed out stumps for birdbaths. and once made a trough like hollowed out log for a customer, originally from Switzerland...that was a hard one to get the cuts to match up. Went back a year later, and it was checked pretty badly.


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 29, 2006)

THALL10326 said:


> Nice pic there, really, love the oufits. However where are the 900.00 Tomahawks with "Kool Aid" warranty???





Why do you need a warranty when they won't be used? To quote the Sapper:

*Although one wonders why anyone would subject such unique pieces to actual use when mass-produced 'abuser' tools can be readily and cheaply purchased at retail outlets nationwide.*


Abuser tools? hmmm.....


----------



## GASoline71 (May 29, 2006)

Nice pictures Roger. 

Now.... if ya had a 455 Rancher for milling.... Oh nevermind.:deadhorse: 

Gary


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 29, 2006)

THALL10326 said:


> Lake it doesn't seem that the heathen is going to post any pics of herself. That being the case maybe I can make a phone call and get a description of the heathen and report back.




Screw it. Just get the surveillance video and post it on AS. Could charge admission.


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 29, 2006)

rbtree said:


> Here's some pics of another try at freehand milling....some elm that I thought I'd slab so the customer could use it for a bench or something. The two saws seemed to cut about the same, my woods ported Dolmar PS7900, and stock dual port muffler 066, the subject of this rather hijacked thread.
> .




oh, so that was what the thread was about 

We gotta get you a mill!


----------



## THALL10326 (May 29, 2006)

Lakeside53 said:


> Why do you need a warranty when they won't be used? To quote the Sapper:
> 
> *Although one wonders why anyone would subject such unique pieces to actual use when mass-produced 'abuser' tools can be readily and cheaply purchased at retail outlets nationwide.*
> 
> ...



What is unique about a Tomahawk. Seems someone lives in a dreamworld looking for suckers to buy worthless items at outragous prices with Kool Aid warranties. Seen such items up at a big flee market one time, all the leather and beads. I didn't see any $900.00 tomahawks though, most were around $10.00-$15.00, a fair price for something that has no use what so ever other than to hang on the wall, look at and wonder why you bought it,lolol


----------



## lovetheoutdoors (May 29, 2006)

THALL10326 said:


> What is unique about a Tomahawk. Seems someone lives in a dreamworld looking for suckers to buy worthless items at outragous prices with Kool Aid warranties. Seen such items up at a big flee market one time, all the leather and beads. I didn't see any $900.00 tomahawks though, most were around $10.00-$15.00, a fair price for something that has no use what so ever other than to hang on the wall, look at and wonder why you bought it,lolol




No warranty!!!! It would probably fall off the wall onto the carpet and shatter.


----------



## fishhuntcutwood (May 29, 2006)

Guess the Washington boys are on here tonight.

Evening gents...


Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 9 (3 members and 6 guests) 
fishhuntcutwood, Lakeside53, rbtree


----------



## THALL10326 (May 29, 2006)

lovetheoutdoors said:


> No warranty!!!! It would probably fall off the wall onto the carpet and shatter.



Well it comes with a big warranty really, alot of warning talk that it has no warrranty at all. Go back up the thread abit and you'll see it. Tell me what you think of that warranty. Is it a warning or a warranty? Seems the maker must think everyone is a Kool Aid drinker like he is,lololol, Thats from PAPPA BEAR BILL O. The maker should call his radio show, I dare him. He can tell Bill he sells $900.00 tomahawks with a no spin warranty, none,lolol


----------



## THALL10326 (May 29, 2006)

fishhuntcutwood said:


> Guess the Washington boys are on here tonight.
> 
> Evening gents...
> 
> ...


Hey Fish whats up. Hey are you in the market for a tomahawk? Seems to be a popular item on the site,hehe


----------



## Mr. (May 29, 2006)

coveredinsap said:


> LOL! That's amazing! I guess in all those years as a 'pro' you never learned to use protective gloves, boots, kevlar chaps or eye protection?
> 
> Accident, meet waiting to happen. Figures.



Did you even put on a hard hat to cut wood this month?

Typical manhater. Is cutting wood a religious experience for you?

Fred


----------



## THALL10326 (May 29, 2006)

Mr. said:


> Did you even put on a hard hat to cut wood this month?
> 
> Typical manhater. Is cutting wood a religious experience for you?
> 
> Fred



lol, so funny. I was sawing wood today for a few bucks. My safety equipment consisted of a t-shirt, pants and sneakers. It was 90 degrees and keeping cool was all that mattered to me. I'm just a accident waitng to happen according to most knife makers. Still can't figure out why knife and tomahawk makers care what saw guys do, interesting...............


----------



## lovetheoutdoors (May 29, 2006)

THALL10326 said:


> Well it comes with a big warranty really, alot of warning talk that it has no warrranty at all. Go back up the thread abit and you'll see it. Tell me what you think of that warranty. Is it a warning or a warranty? Seems the maker must think everyone is a Kool Aid drinker like he is,lololol, Thats from PAPPA BEAR BILL O. The maker should call his radio show, I dare him. He can tell Bill he sells $900.00 tomahawks with a no spin warranty, none,lolol



Thats a shotty warranty


----------



## THALL10326 (May 29, 2006)

lovetheoutdoors said:


> Thats a shotty warranty



Shotty is a understatement, and to think it comes from someone who scream and cried about customer service and warranty issues. His warranty says in all that garbage that he will not refund your money no matter what. I'm sure you have heard that the common theif is the guy that locks up everything, marks everything he owns while at the sametime he goes out robs everyone else. Sometime they get caught such as the case here, serves him right........


----------



## GASoline71 (May 30, 2006)

fishhuntcutwood said:


> Guess the Washington boys are on here tonight.
> 
> Evening gents...
> 
> ...



+1, Hey Jeff!

Gary


----------



## fishhuntcutwood (May 30, 2006)

THALL10326 said:


> Hey Fish whats up. Hey are you in the market for a tomahawk?



What the hell would I (or anyone) do with a $900 'hawk? I've got friends that do the rendevous, and they make their own for throwing, but none of them are the wannabe yuppies that would hang a store bought decorative $900 'hawk on their weekend home's wall.

Just my thoughts. Sorry Thall, not interested. Why? Who's selling them?

Jeff


----------



## fishhuntcutwood (May 30, 2006)

GASoline71 said:


> +1, Hey Jeff!
> 
> Gary



Wassup bro? Have you talked to your girlfriend recently?


----------



## fishhuntcutwood (May 30, 2006)

Thall, I just called a buddy of mine back home in Indiana. He'll sell me one of his handmade 'hawks for $20. He told me he'd throw in a bag of beads and some feathers, but I've still got plenty of feathers from the last wild turkey I killed. He guarantees it sharp and balanced. He can't guarantee it for hanging on a wall, but he can guarantee it for throwing and actual use. Are you interested?


----------



## 04ultra (May 30, 2006)

fishhuntcutwood said:


> Thall, I just called a buddy of mine back home in Indiana. He'll sell me one of his handmade 'hawks for $20. He told me he'd throw in a bag of beads and some feathers, but I've still got plenty of feathers from the last wild turkey I killed. He guarantees it sharp and balanced. He can't guarantee it for hanging on a wall, but he can guarantee it for throwing and actual use. Are you interested?



Wow I might be intrested Jeff..You think I could chop twigs with it...


----------



## fishhuntcutwood (May 30, 2006)

04ultra said:


> Wow I might be intrested Jeff..You think I could chop twigs with it...



Sure could. They're pretty cool. He also makes self bows, and hunts with them. His tools are just that-tools. They look like they could have been made 200 years ago. Very impressive. This was my graduation gift from him. He knapped the flint, shot the deer and wrapped the cordage. This knife is usuable, but it's got way too much sentimental value to me to use. But it's cool to know that it could be....


----------



## 04ultra (May 30, 2006)

rbtree said:


> Found the "girlish maker"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interesting .. picture...


----------



## lovetheoutdoors (May 30, 2006)

04ultra said:


> Interesting .. picture...




It definatly reminds me of someone...LOL


----------



## THALL10326 (May 30, 2006)

fishhuntcutwood said:


> What the hell would I (or anyone) do with a $900 'hawk? I've got friends that do the rendevous, and they make their own for throwing, but none of them are the wannabe yuppies that would hang a store bought decorative $900 'hawk on their weekend home's wall.
> 
> Just my thoughts. Sorry Thall, not interested. Why? Who's selling them?
> 
> Jeff



Well we got the saw guru thats makes them out of claw hammers, quite a feat wouldn't you say? Seems all that forging and beating those hammers into tomahawks makes these things worth 900.00 in his mind. I'm like you, kinda high, taking a 20.00 hammer in the garage and coming out with a 900.00 tomahawk. Bad part is the 20.00 hammer most likely had a warranty, the 900.00 tomahawk has none. Very interesting way of thinking on the makers part, obviously his elevator does not go all the way to the top......


----------



## GASoline71 (May 30, 2006)

fishhuntcutwood said:


> Wassup bro? Have you talked to your girlfriend recently?



.....uh.... no. she has a restraining order out on me. says she needs her "space", and that i don't "understand" her lifestyle. 

Gary


----------



## manual (May 30, 2006)

I be better off taking that $900.00 and buying a "King of saws" Sthil 066


----------



## fishhuntcutwood (May 30, 2006)

GASoline71 said:


> .....uh.... no. she has a restraining order out on me. says she needs her "space", and that i don't "understand" her lifestyle.
> 
> Gary



LMAO! If everyone here only knew who we are talking about. Sorry Gary. Unrequited love can hurt.

Jeff


----------



## THALL10326 (May 30, 2006)

fishhuntcutwood said:


> Thall, I just called a buddy of mine back home in Indiana. He'll sell me one of his handmade 'hawks for $20. He told me he'd throw in a bag of beads and some feathers, but I've still got plenty of feathers from the last wild turkey I killed. He guarantees it sharp and balanced. He can't guarantee it for hanging on a wall, but he can guarantee it for throwing and actual use. Are you interested?



Naaaaaaaaaa I'm gonna pass. I did see some here at a flee market and the going price was 10.00-15.00, some looked nice but I couldn't think of anything I could use it for other than hanging it on the wall and staring at it and wondering if Cluster really fought off all those Indians,lol. Seems Winchester proved the worth of a tomahawk a long time ago,lolol


----------



## 04ultra (May 30, 2006)

Hey Jeff care to explain this????????? LOL


----------



## fishhuntcutwood (May 30, 2006)

04ultra said:


> Hey Jeff care to explain this????????? LOL



Yeah, that's just me using the King of Chainsaws to slaughter a poor, defenseless tree!


----------



## stihlatit (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 04ultra (Aug 19, 2006)

Just like to have the King on the same page as the prince..:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Just Mow (Aug 19, 2006)

coveredinsap said:


> I milled a whole cedar tree with a brand new 455 Rancher. Didn't hurt it a bit. Granted, I mixed it rich at around 30:1, but you'd think Stihl would stand behind it's "King of All Chain Saws" regardless, eh? LOL!



you should know. After all you are the AUTHORITY on all chain saws ?


----------



## 04ultra (Aug 19, 2006)

Just Mow said:


> you should know. After all you are the AUTHORITY on all chain saws ?



Sure is just ask him...


----------



## 04ultra (Nov 8, 2006)

I got dibbs on 451


----------



## ShoerFast (Nov 8, 2006)

Just Mow said:


> you should know. After all you are the AUTHORITY on all chain saws ?



*#452*

We do need a NEW Authority on all Chainsaw's?


----------



## sawinredneck (Nov 8, 2006)

Number 453


----------



## 04ultra (Nov 8, 2006)

I can remember when this thread was fun...:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## oldsaw (Nov 8, 2006)

04ultra said:


> I got dibbs on 451



I've got "the King". You have 4, but I've still got the King.

Mark


----------



## THALL10326 (Nov 8, 2006)

*Good grief, who did it??*

I wonder where this thread came from, hmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## 04ultra (Nov 8, 2006)

Space was bored..





.


----------



## spacemule (Nov 8, 2006)

THALL10326 said:


> I wonder where this thread came from, hmmmmmmmmmmm


Some jerk more than likely.


----------



## sawinredneck (Nov 8, 2006)

458


----------



## THALL10326 (Nov 8, 2006)

spacemule said:


> Some jerk more than likely.



I wasn't talking about the fine young outstanding man that started this thread, I was talking about the low life underbelly of a grave robber sawman that dug it back up. Hmmmmmmmmmmm can only be one man, IT HAD TO BE YOU,


----------



## ciscoguy01 (Nov 8, 2006)

460 Into big block country now


----------



## 04ultra (Nov 8, 2006)

6000 Do I Hear 6000:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:






..


----------



## musch (Nov 9, 2006)

*066 king*

 Alls been said, pretty much, but I like mine. 
Tons of power, not too heavy. 
Easy to maintain.
Only weak spot is air filtration is not as good as Husky. 
Built like a brick $-house though.

Wasn't this a 66 thread?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 04ultra (Nov 9, 2006)

If you look back this thread was derailed lots of times.. :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## SmokinDodge (Nov 9, 2006)

04ultra said:


> 6000 Do I Hear 6000:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Isn't one thread enough? :bang:


----------



## Lakeside53 (Nov 9, 2006)

wtf???? Dead's not dead any more???


----------



## oldsaw (Nov 9, 2006)

Lakeside53 said:


> wtf???? Dead's not dead any more???



Thread of the Living Dead.....:deadhorse: 

It's time for the "Prince" to die too.

Mark


----------



## B_Turner (Nov 9, 2006)

I really like my 066, and it spends most of its time with 32 inch bar, although has spends a lot of time with a 36 inch and occasionally spends part of a day with a 42 inch. Great grunt and power to weight.

I wish it were smoother, though, and it bothers my hands a bit after a while, especially after a couple of long days in a row.

I bought it new about 5 years ago, and after I ran it awhile I thought maybe it was just mine that was a bit buzzy so I went back to the dealer and they ran it and said it was the same as any other one. They fired up a new one for me to run and a couple of used ones they were servicing. All ran great, but had the same vibration level to my hands. I ended up buying a 395 that day thinking I would sell the 066 (yea right, sell a saw...). But other than the vibration I like that saw enough I could not bear to part with it even though I run my 395 most of the time I need a medium size saw.

I was told that sometime in the past Stihl lightened the flywheel on the 066 to increase throttle response and it made them a bit buzzier. Anyone know if this is true?

Note: My hands are more sensitive than mosts because they have had a tough life, and I realize that what I consider buzzy is smooth enough to others. But for example, I find my 7900 quite acceptably smooth in the cut and my 395 great in that regard.


----------

